# Cambridge Research



## Dazza

Any feedback, just noticed my source listing some nice bits.


----------



## Sambuca

anyone tried it?


----------



## MRENIGMA

Bump

My source has also got full list, looks nicely produced


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Got my landing tomorrow, Going to be using test e 3ml per week for 12 weeks and bold front load first too weeks 1200mg then run at 900mg, Running this with D-Hacks var which I have been on for over 2 weeks and very very impressed.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Ha! wondered when this thread would start. Heard rumours of this a few weeks before xmas, apparently the dosages are spot on! so hopefully they've used the time wisely and will be true to their word.

I've got my bits coming tomorrow, so will be back to update.


----------



## don1

DiamondDixie said:


> Ha! wondered when this thread would start. Heard rumours of this a few weeks before xmas, apparently the dosages are spot on! so hopefully they've used the time wisely and will be true to their word.
> 
> I've got my bits coming tomorrow, so will be back to update.


Same as every lab then lol , look forward to your update


----------



## Lawrence 82

Is it not a now ugl ripping off a old pharma name?? Not saying anything about quality could be spot on


----------



## DiamondDixie

Got mine 

Presentation is perfect, print is perfect so let's wait and see about the actually product!


----------



## stuey99

DiamondDixie said:


> Got mine
> 
> Presentation is perfect, print is perfect so let's wait and see about the actually product!
> 
> View attachment 144796
> 
> 
> View attachment 144797


Never heard of them, looks fancy tho. They got any nice blends going mate??


----------



## DiamondDixie

stuey99 said:


> Never heard of them, looks fancy tho. They got any nice blends going mate??


Rip200

test p - 75mg

mast p - 50mg

tren a - 75mg

Mass400

Test e - 200mg

Tren e - 100mg

mast e - 100mg

Few bits mate, I think they'll be building on this range in time. Only a guess though.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Packaging looks good. :thumbup1:


----------



## fastcar_uk

DiamondDixie said:


> Rip200
> 
> test p - 75mg
> 
> mast p - 50mg
> 
> tren a - 75mg
> 
> Mass400
> 
> Test e - 200mg
> 
> Tren e - 100mg
> 
> mast e - 100mg
> 
> Few bits mate, I think they'll be building on this range in time. Only a guess though.


Oo that mass400 sounds the biz!


----------



## mal

looking forward to the threads..4 weeks into my Cambridge gears and feel nothing:lol:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

My source has never let me down, and I have never posted negative on trying a new lab(good sign), I always say it's a big risk changing but I have trusted my source so far and never let me down, or fellow competitors ,


----------



## capo

Looking at the packaging and website they look like they have gone the extra mile presenting themselves so doubt that they would scrimp on actual products


----------



## Sambuca

just seen this online might try the winny 50mg tabs


----------



## don1

DiamondDixie said:


> Got mine
> 
> Presentation is perfect, print is perfect so let's wait and see about the actually product!
> 
> View attachment 144796
> 
> 
> View attachment 144797


What cycle you going to run ? any pics of the tabs


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Mines arrived get my test in later x3ml keep you informed, back shortly


----------



## Dazza

Hope this doesn't turn out to be another fuerza.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

2.5ml of there test e 300mg just pinned nice and smooth no pip first good sign I'd say , never rated fureza from when I first came across it, never used it never would always had good sources. Let's hope we have a new lab with consistency like orbis


----------



## capo

topdog said:


> 2.5ml of there test e 300mg just pinned nice and smooth no pip first good sign I'd say , never rated fureza from when I first came across it, never used it never would always had good sources. Let's hope we have a new lab with consistency like orbis


They use grapeseed oil, was the oil quite thin?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Yeah oil was thick same as my pharma grade Thai bayer, always found pc smooth and orbis too,


----------



## Dezw

Have some of their eq and 50mg wins, looking forward to it.


----------



## tns

DiamondDixie said:


> Ha! wondered when this thread would start. Heard rumours of this a few weeks before xmas, apparently the dosages are spot on! so hopefully they've used the time wisely and will be true to their word.
> 
> I've got my bits coming tomorrow, so will be back to update.


subscribed. let us know if its g2g. i found em interesting too.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Do they use E.O as a solvent? Makes for a nice PIP-free jab.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Do they use E.O as a solvent? Makes for a nice PIP-free jab.


As I have said before there is different grades of EO, EO is even used in at least 98% of pharmaceutical Steroids, But I found Cambridge pip free so far, test e and bold.


----------



## ldc_08

I was literally just about to get 40 amps of AP's parabolin until I saw Cambridge research's mass 400. Looks tasty :tongue: I'm gunna run it @ 4ml if the reviews keep coming in good for em!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Just pinned 4ml of equipoise as posted on my most recent thread d-hacks/Cambridge research all smooth no pip.


----------



## Guest

ldc_08 said:


> I was literally just about to get 40 amps of AP's parabolin until I saw Cambridge research's mass 400. Looks tasty :tongue: I'm gunna run it @ 4ml if the reviews keep coming in good for em!


I'd get the 40 amps mate, a tried and tested tren, where nobody has a bad word to say against it or a ugl that's been around for 5 minutes.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'd get the 40 amps mate, a tried and tested tren, where nobody has a bad word to say against it or a ugl that's been around for 5 minutes.


I would too however am using some Cambridge stuff now so will let you know! With the tren I would stick with AP but test blends from good ugls are far easier and convenient for me with volume.


----------



## Bora

DiamondDixie said:


> Got mine
> 
> Presentation is perfect, print is perfect so let's wait and see about the actually product!
> 
> View attachment 144796
> 
> 
> View attachment 144797


did you run the Cambridge Research stuff mate how do ya rate it?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

bigforbday said:


> did you run the Cambridge Research stuff mate how do ya rate it?


Im running there test e keeps making me have sexual dreams lol night of pinning,


----------



## Bora

topdog said:


> Im running there test e keeps making me have sexual dreams lol night of pinning,


haha, was the orals gtg, and what you think of the test e?


----------



## G-man99

I'm starting Cambridge sust next weekend.

Quality packaging with verification codes on the vials.

Hopefully if they have gone to so much effort with the packaging then hopefully the products should be top drawer


----------



## Dezw

Got some test 400, eq, dbol and 50mg winny to dabble with.

Happy days ahead.


----------



## AK-26

G-man99 said:


> I'm starting Cambridge sust next weekend.
> 
> Quality packaging with verification codes on the vials.
> 
> Hopefully if they have gone to so much effort with the packaging then hopefully the products should be top drawer


Might be a dumb question but where would you check to see if the verification code is genuine?

I've tried to google this lab and the only info that pops up is a site selling it and uk-m.

I agree though, the packaging looks really good. If they get good reviews I want to try their orals.


----------



## G-man99

AK-26 said:


> Might be a dumb question but where would you check to see if the verification code is genuine?
> 
> I've tried to google this lab and the only info that pops up is a site selling it and uk-m.
> 
> I agree though, the packaging looks really good. If they get good reviews I want to try their orals.


www.cambridgeresearch.eu.com


----------



## AK-26

G-man99 said:


> www.cambridgeresearch.eu.com


WTF!?

I swear I typed that into google like 3 times and got nothing.

Thanks anyways


----------



## LGM

Want to try this lab. Looks like its getting good reviews.


----------



## jwval

subscribed, looking into trying the mass 400, used to use pro chem then orbs, wonder how this stacks up.... any one know if its g2g yet?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

jwval said:


> subscribed, looking into trying the mass 400, used to use pro chem then orbs, wonder how this stacks up.... any one know if its g2g yet?


I'm on my 2nd week eq was fine test e bit of swell next day but I think this is due to last cycle as using Wc varox left me in lumps and took weeks to settle, think I might have used the site to early and aggravated the site, 4ml of eq in quad fine .


----------



## Sustanation

G-man99 said:


> www.cambridgeresearch.eu.com


My phone or PC won't let me access the website due to spyware and other unwanted things on the site after scanning it. Not a good sign.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Sustanation said:


> My phone or PC won't let me access the website due to spyware and other unwanted things on the site after scanning it. Not a good sign.


Site is fine I had no issues, could be you security software blocking you.


----------



## G-man99

Sustanation said:


> My phone or PC won't let me access the website due to spyware and other unwanted things on the site after scanning it. Not a good sign.


Nothing wrong with it mate


----------



## Sustanation

topdog said:


> Site is fine I had no issues, could be you security software blocking you.


I have just changed settings to the lowest level of protection and it still says the same, I'm not

Prepared to turn it off.

It is Mccafee anti virus so if its telling me the sites dodgy I'm going with that.


----------



## m575

Sustanation said:


> I have just changed settings to the lowest level of protection and it still says the same, I'm not
> 
> Prepared to turn it off.
> 
> It is Mccafee anti virus so if its telling me the sites dodgy I'm going with that.


No reason to use it if you ent got any anyway lol


----------



## Sustanation

m575 said:


> No reason to use it if you ent got any anyway lol


True, but seeing as I was interested in the company and was considering buying a few bits, it did matter to check the website.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Sustanation said:


> I have just changed settings to the lowest level of protection and it still says the same, I'm not
> 
> Prepared to turn it off.
> 
> It is Mccafee anti virus so if its telling me the sites dodgy I'm going with that.


It will be mcafee, just clicked via phone and I have strong security setup on pc , mcafee is a bit over protective at times,


----------



## IGotTekkers

Iv just got a few tubs of the 50mg var in today, triumph labs is out of stock so gonna give these a bash. Packaging looks quality so hope the goods are good!


----------



## johnnymctrance

This looks like it could give old alpha pharma a run for its money! probably cheaper too!


----------



## jwval

topdog said:


> I'm on my 2nd week eq was fine test e bit of swell next day but I think this is due to last cycle as using Wc varox left me in lumps and took weeks to settle, think I might have used the site to early and aggravated the site, 4ml of eq in quad fine .


cheers mate


----------



## Dezw

Sustanation said:


> I have just changed settings to the lowest level of protection and it still says the same, I'm not
> 
> Prepared to turn it off.
> 
> It is Mccafee anti virus so if its telling me the sites dodgy I'm going with that.


I've worked in the IT industry for many years mate, McAfee is balls.

My laptop came standard with it, removed it the first day.

That Cambridge website is fine.


----------



## Sustanation

johnnymctrance said:


> This looks like it could give old alpha pharma a run for its money! probably cheaper too!


No it couldn't mate, they could be a good lab it remains to be seen but the fact alpha pharma is an Indian registered company and it's products are in pharmacy's in Asia immediately puts it ahead of the pack... Whether alpha is pharma....well that horse has been beaten to death.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Alpha.Asia is in the pharmacy's in Asia, it's only registered in India not made there!! And with a recent visit from the American FDA I'm sure they will be losing there registration, as for Cambridge it's early day to judge it, both labs are only as good as the raws supplied and the chemist manufacturing.


----------



## Lewy_h

Has anyone tried the Cambridge var?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Sustanation said:


> No it couldn't mate, they could be a good lab it remains to be seen but the fact alpha pharma is an Indian registered company and it's products are in pharmacy's in Asia immediately puts it ahead of the pack... Whether alpha is pharma....well that horse has been beaten to death.


Apparantly the owner of ap is a nonse, so iv heard. So purchasing ap products is funding child abuse


----------



## Dead lee

I had a list for these recently the mass 400 & rip 200 look good blends.


----------



## MRENIGMA

IGotTekkers said:


> Apparantly the owner of ap is a nonse, so iv heard. So purchasing ap products is funding child abuse


How do you know this??


----------



## IGotTekkers

MRENIGMA said:


> How do you know this??


Its just the word on the street mate.

No idea how true it is.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I heard this! I also heard they where busted ! Also heard making clomid ! All yet to be proven or shown evidence, all speculation.


----------



## NotSoBig

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv just got a few tubs of the 50mg var in today, triumph labs is out of stock so gonna give these a bash. Packaging looks quality so hope the goods are good!


Keep us post mate, friend of mine rates the triumph highly so would like to know how these compare.


----------



## Guest

You all heard it 'cos some clown spouted it on here just before xmas.

What a croc.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> You all heard it 'cos some clown spouted it on here just before xmas.
> 
> What a croc.


 :lol: x2


----------



## Guest

Haha, fair point. I've only ever used Ap clen and as the whole forum will know by now because I blow so much smoke up its ar$e, their parabolin.

There was some guy before xmas who argued for pages and pages the fact the person behind Ap was a nonse.

That's where I heard it an suspect where most people recollect the rumour.

Edit- this was in reply to a comment that disappeared. :/


----------



## G-man99

Used 3ml Cambridge sust yesterday in a glute shot.

Smooth injection and zero sign of PIP today


----------



## Donnie Brasco

G-man99 said:


> Used 3ml Cambridge sust yesterday in a glute shot.
> 
> Smooth injection and zero sign of PIP today


4ml of Cambridge equipoise 1200mg, 2nd shot of front loading, into quad smooth no pip, will continue now by doing 1.5ml of test e/eq twice a week, continuing with D-Hacks var, progress is all good. Looking forward to trying there orals, lads round here all give good feedback on the cambridge even mass 400 zero pip, all looking good for this lab so far  hope your cycle goes well.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Cambridge eq 900mg a week for me and seriously hungry!


----------



## don1

DiamondDixie said:


> Cambridge eq 900mg a week for me and seriously hungry!


F11ck that kicked it quick


----------



## DiamondDixie

don1 said:


> F11ck that kicked it quick


Ive already been using the orbis eq that I highly rate so I think the Cambridge has just carried it over!


----------



## don1

DiamondDixie said:


> Ive already been using the orbis eq that I highly rate so I think the Cambridge has just carried it over!


That's good nice one ,,


----------



## kingofthecurl

Anybody run Cambridge var?


----------



## Dead lee

Start of 8 week cycle today.. done 1ml of cambridge test prop this morning decided on cambridge instead of orbis prop but will try orbis after this bottle i wanted to get a feel of this first.

Went nice and smooth hopefully wont be any pip tomorrow.


----------



## adam28

Dead lee said:


> Start of 8 week cycle today.. done 1ml of cambridge test prop this morning decided on cambridge instead of orbis prop but will try orbis after this bottle i wanted to get a feel of this first.
> 
> Went nice and smooth hopefully wont be any pip tomorrow.


Keep us updated on that one mate


----------



## MRENIGMA

adam28 said:


> Keep us updated on that one mate


X2


----------



## Dead lee

adam28 said:


> Keep us updated on that one mate


Will do mate


----------



## Dead lee

Second shot of 100mg of prop this morning.. smooth and there was no PIP yesterday from the day before so see how it goes.


----------



## ldc_08

For all those interested I've just got 40ml of their mass blend along with their 50mg winny tabs - keep you posted!


----------



## mrproc

Pinned a ml of the Cambridge mass 400 earlier in delt very smooth injection. Like the look of the packaging and the clear rubber stoppers. Thinking of running this at 2 to 3 ml a week as first time tren user, any opinions on this? Also using 1000iu hcg e7d and 0.5 adex eod.


----------



## ldc_08

mrproc said:


> Pinned a ml of the Cambridge mass 400 earlier in delt very smooth injection. Like the look of the packaging and the clear rubber stoppers. Thinking of running this at 2 to 3 ml a week as first time tren user, any opinions on this? Also using 1000iu hcg e7d and 0.5 adex eod.


1st time tren I'd say 200mg is enough IMO. If your doing well can always up it. Adex and HCG fine. Let me know how it goes - I'm using it for a blast in 12 weeks or so.


----------



## Dead lee

mrproc said:


> Pinned a ml of the Cambridge mass 400 earlier in delt very smooth injection. Like the look of the packaging and the clear rubber stoppers. Thinking of running this at 2 to 3 ml a week as first time tren user, any opinions on this? Also using 1000iu hcg e7d and 0.5 adex eod.


Looks good that blend mate.. lets us know how it goes.

I think 300mg tren is a good dose myself.. I would rather lower tren than wish i had gone higher and missed out on what could have been a few better extra weeks on cycle.


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Keen to see how this mass 400 goes on, going to order some in a couple of weeks how's the pip etc? anyone tried the test 400? Pip??


----------



## Donnie Brasco

My appetite has definitely increased on the eq 3 weeks in,


----------



## MRENIGMA

might try their test prop for a short 8 week cycle


----------



## G-man99

MRENIGMA said:


> might try their test prop for a short 8 week cycle


Not exactly a short cycle is it, if your using prop??


----------



## MRENIGMA

G-man99 said:


> Not exactly a short cycle is it, if your using prop??


Ummm....well it's not a long cycle either is it....lets compromise....medium length cycle?


----------



## G-man99

MRENIGMA said:


> Ummm....well it's not a long cycle either is it....lets compromise....medium length cycle?


You've not cycled yet have you??


----------



## MRENIGMA

G-man99 said:


> You've not cycled yet have you??


What do you mean?......I've never cycled?


----------



## G-man99

MRENIGMA said:


> What do you mean?......I've never cycled?


Used steroids


----------



## MRENIGMA

G-man99 said:


> Used steroids


Yes I have used steroids


----------



## G-man99

MRENIGMA said:


> Yes I have used steroids


Ah, thought I'd read you've not used yet.

Carry on then


----------



## MRENIGMA

G-man99 said:


> Ah, thought I'd read you've not used yet.
> 
> Carry on then


Nah, my last competition was 2011, then was OFF steroids for 18months, then my last cycle July, August, September last year prop EOD and 50mg winny ED to cut. So I'm primed and ready to bulk, recovery was so easy after just prop and winny, so gonna bulk on prop and dbol, and maybe some NPP


----------



## G-man99

MRENIGMA said:


> Nah, my last competition was 2011, then was OFF steroids for 18months, then my last cycle July, August, September last year prop EOD and 50mg winny ED to cut. So I'm primed and ready to bulk, recovery was so easy after just prop and winny, so gonna bulk on prop and dbol, and maybe some NPP


I'm just going to use the basics myself from now on.

Not going on stage and nearly 40 so no need to take everything!

Test and dbol at most now


----------



## MRENIGMA

G-man99 said:


> I'm just going to use the basics myself from now on.
> 
> Not going on stage and nearly 40 so no need to take everything!
> 
> Test and dbol at most now


All you need really, take a bit of test, then crack on with diet and training


----------



## MRENIGMA

G-man99 said:


> Used 3ml Cambridge sust yesterday in a glute shot.
> 
> Smooth injection and zero sign of PIP today


Have you taken another 3ml yet? All good?


----------



## G-man99

MRENIGMA said:


> Have you taken another 3ml yet? All good?


Had 2nd jab at the weekend.

Again, nice jab and zero PIP.

Day 10 now so a little early to see anything yet.

Will start on zafa at week 4 when Cambridge is finished.


----------



## RoskaL

People been getting good results on Cambridge? Is it worth trying?


----------



## GolfDelta

Whats the word on their prop?My mate is wanting me to order prop for him,source has Cambridge and Orbis but I got rotten PIP off Orbis T400(I NEVER,get PIP!) and has lasted 5 days so far so looking at the Cambridge.

Cheers


----------



## Donnie Brasco

GolfDelta said:


> Whats the word on their prop?My mate is wanting me to order prop for him,source has Cambridge and Orbis but I got rotten PIP off Orbis T400(I NEVER,get PIP!) and has lasted 5 days so far so looking at the Cambridge.
> 
> Cheers[/quote
> 
> Your one of a few who have complained of pip with orbis t400! Every lab and person is different though, no heard any negative on Cambridge yet, a lot of planning went into this lab that I know!


----------



## GolfDelta

topdog said:


> So a lot of people on the forums have said lol but one of my sources admitted he'd had quite a few complaints about it.I've been jabbing for years,technique is spot on and used loads of labs and only ever got PIP at the start when I was new to injecting,this stuff has been jabbed twice,both times awful PIP and last jab was jabbed 5 days ago and is still crippling.I am aware people have different reactions to gear but was surprised as heard good reviews and never get PIP,not saying it's a bad lab,just saying it has crippled me hence why I would rather go for Cambridge for my mate,don't want him moaning at me about PIP!
> 
> Edit just reread your post maybe you were meaning you've heard of a few reports of PIP from t400?


----------



## mrproc

K1NGCA1N said:


> Keen to see how this mass 400 goes on, going to order some in a couple of weeks how's the pip etc? anyone tried the test 400? Pip??


Didnt get no pip of this mate


----------



## Lewy_h

Anyone far enough into the mass 400 yet? Thinking about ordering some


----------



## ldc_08

Lewy_h said:


> Anyone far enough into the mass 400 yet? Thinking about ordering some


Got 4 bottles but won't be running it for a while yet. Using their 50mg winny tabs at the mo - 4 days in and pumps are good :thumb:


----------



## B-rad

Anyone tried the one rip? I've ordered some but not gonna use for a while


----------



## Dead lee

The prop seems good but iv started d hacks var, some provirion & a rather large dose of HGH all together sunday.. im 5 days in and there's some very good changes already and iv had comments from mates asking what im taking.

Anyone who can tell the prop is good after 5 days and using other gear in the mix is a better man than me.


----------



## GolfDelta

Dead lee said:


> The prop seems good but iv started d hacks var, some provirion & a rather large dose of HGH all together sunday.. im 5 days in and there's some very good changes already and iv had comments from mates asking what im taking.
> 
> Anyone who can tell the prop is good after 5 days and using other gear in the mix is a better man than me.


PIP free?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

GolfDelta said:


> No I have not heard of bad pip on orbis t400 only on the mass500, cambridge is smooth and pip free on eq and test e, Dead Lee how's your prop?


----------



## Dead lee

GolfDelta said:


> PIP free?


Yeah done 3ml do far pip free the t400 is pip free as well my mate is using it.


----------



## Dead lee

topdog said:


> Cambridge research mate


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Dead lee said:


> good to here cambridge pip free mate.


----------



## jamo1892

I will be ordering some of the test400 so really keen to see how everyone gets on


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Ok 4th week 3ml test e 3ml eq really impressed big appetite increase size and strength defiantly developing think we have a new good lab! Again all pip free , I believe more products coming nnp and blends, let's hope the do some interesting blends!


----------



## Lewy_h

Just got my anavar, packaging is top notch. Hopefully good inside


----------



## AestheticManlet

Thinking of using this lab for my next cycle in 2-3 months time, hopefully the reviews stay promising  .


----------



## brown bear

topdog said:


> Ok 4th week 3ml test e 3ml eq really impressed big appetite increase size and strength defiantly developing think we have a new good lab! Again all pip free , I believe more products coming nnp and blends, let's hope the do some interesting blends!


Would you rate it over Orbis thus far buddy as im toying with who to go with for tren?


----------



## Dead lee

Ok i think i can safely say the Cambridge prop is g2g im feeling the test and upping my adex slightly from today.. combined with hacks var weight is up and im looking bigger and vascular in just over week.


----------



## MRENIGMA

Dead lee said:


> Ok i think i can safely say the Cambridge prop is g2g im feeling the test and upping my adex slightly from today.. combined with hacks var weight is up and im looking bigger and vascular in just over week.


Sounds good, prop and var, how long you running cycle for? 6-8weeks?


----------



## infernal0988

I mean it looks good & all & i am sure your liking the lab but its fairly new so why not wait 3 months & THEN SEE if its really the next big thing ? I am just saying cause loads of labs do this they are amazing packaging like ISIS who has recently also been tested dodgy like their Primobolan being Nandrolone decanoate ? I mean all i am saying dont hype it up before a larger groups has had the chance to test it etc. Give it some time maybe ?


----------



## Dead lee

MRENIGMA said:


> Sounds good, prop and var, how long you running cycle for? 6-8weeks?


running for just under 8 weeks there's provirion and hgh in the cycle


----------



## Dead lee

infernal0988 said:


> I mean it looks good & all & i am sure your liking the lab but its fairly new so why not wait 3 months & THEN SEE if its really the next big thing ? I am just saying cause loads of labs do this they are amazing packaging like ISIS who has recently also been tested dodgy like their Primobolan being Nandrolone decanoate ? I mean all i am saying dont hype it up before a larger groups has had the chance to test it etc. Give it some time maybe ?


I was asked to update and I have.. In 3 months time they could be putting out poor products it's up to them to keep it good.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

brown bear said:


> Would you rate it over Orbis thus far buddy as im toying with who to go with for tren?


Orbis is a good lab, and I will continue to use, the thing with Cambridge is this a total new lab not an old failed lab re branded, they took time and gathered info and used various resources to ensure the lab got off to a good start, I have spoken to Orbis source over issues of under filled vials, and they tested them and showed levels coming out at over 9.25mls.


----------



## Dark Prowler

How's about one or two of you guys send some of that oil to that gear testing website? Then we'll know what's what. 

http://www.wedinos.org/

As for me, I think I'll be sticking with verified pharma grade compounds from now on, or for a while, at least.


----------



## steveb1

topdog said:


> Orbis is a good lab, and I will continue to use, the thing with Cambridge is this a total new lab not an old failed lab re branded, they took time and gathered info and used various resources to ensure the lab got off to a good start, I have spoken to Orbis source over issues of under filled vials, and they tested them and showed levels coming out at over 9.25mls.


you seem in the know


----------



## funkdocta

topdog said:


> Orbis is a good lab, and I will continue to use, the thing with Cambridge is this a total new lab not an old failed lab re branded, they took time and gathered info and used various resources to ensure the lab got off to a good start, I have spoken to Orbis source over issues of under filled vials, and they tested them and showed levels coming out at over 9.25mls.


This is why I wont use Orbis again. All my progain vials had 9ml or less in them. Give or take a few drops.

I pay for 10ml i expect 10ml.


----------



## G-man99

Dark Prowler said:


> How's about one or two of you guys send some of that oil to that gear testing website? Then we'll know what's what.
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/
> 
> As for me, I think I'll be sticking with verified pharma grade compounds from now on, or for a while, at least.


I know that they have offered to a select few, that they are confident in their products and will replace any sealed vials that are sent in.

BSI and Apollo have also offered this service as well


----------



## Jeffers1966

Just got 2 x 10ml Tren E starting next week ,, will post progress


----------



## Big Ian

Dark Prowler said:


> How's about one or two of you guys send some of that oil to that gear testing website? Then we'll know what's what.
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/
> 
> As for me, I think I'll be sticking with verified pharma grade compounds from now on, or for a while, at least.


Ethan2009 sent in cambridge mass 400 and test e and they came out as what they should mate...


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Big Ian said:


> Ethan2009 sent in cambridge mass 400 and test e and they came out as what they should mate...


Think he also sent in Orbis progain!


----------



## Dark Prowler

Big Ian said:


> Ethan2009 sent in cambridge mass 400 and test e and they came out as what they should mate...


Good to hear. Wish they'd disclose milligram strength, too.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

funkdocta said:


> This is why I wont use Orbis again. All my progain vials had 9ml or less in them. Give or take a few drops.
> 
> I pay for 10ml i expect 10ml.


I rather use a lab that provides good consistent oils/products even if you loose 0.75ml, than use a lab of 10ml thats is bunk, or you 20ml to match 9ml or get 10ml of max tech anabolics and lose half a quad, that's my opinion and experience and knowledge remember there ug labs,


----------



## funkdocta

topdog said:


> I rather use a lab that provides good consistent oils/products even if you loose 0.75ml, than use a lab of 10ml thats is bunk, or you 20ml to match 9ml or get 10ml of max tech anabolics and lose half a quad, that's my opinion and experience and knowledge remember there ug labs,


Sorry did I not mention it was a load of **** as well. Had to add extra Infiniti tren to stop the cycle being a waste. Their other stuff may be good but there Progain is not very good in my opinion. Shame as well because their stuff is pretty cheap.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

funkdocta said:


> Sorry did I not mention it was a load of **** as well. Had to add extra Infiniti tren to stop the cycle being a waste. Their other stuff may be good but there Progain is not very good in my opinion. Shame as well because their stuff is pretty cheap.


Shame orbis is one of the positive labs coming back on wedinos and Cambridge. Your choice bud and opinion , thanks


----------



## DiamondDixie

funkdocta said:


> Sorry did I not mention it was a load of **** as well. Had to add extra Infiniti tren to stop the cycle being a waste. Their other stuff may be good but there Progain is not very good in my opinion. Shame as well because their stuff is pretty cheap.


Haha bullsh!t

The only people who like Infiniti are the ones who sell it or get PM'd on here being offered it for pence as that's all it's worth.!!


----------



## heavy123

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha bullsh!t
> 
> The only people who like Infiniti are the ones who sell it or get PM'd on here being offered it for pence as that's all it's worth.!!


Haha so true ...


----------



## funkdocta

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha bullsh!t
> 
> The only people who like Infiniti are the ones who sell it or get PM'd on here being offered it for pence as that's all it's worth.!!


 @Pscarb must be a source peddling it then... ill let you tell him. Have you even tried it? Ive only used the tren e and it was fine. The progain was a bit **** imo. Not saying the other orbis stuff isnt ok.

When you add that to the only getting 9ml in a vial... Ill be using WC most likely from now on.


----------



## 3752

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha bullsh!t
> 
> The only people who like Infiniti are the ones who sell it or get PM'd on here being offered it for pence as that's all it's worth.!!


Really so that is what I am doing is it? Please respond as I will take you ignoring me as a yes.

It would seem from your posts on the forum all you do is slate it for your favoured lab so you have no agenda then??


----------



## breeda

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha bullsh!t
> 
> The only people who like Infiniti are the ones who sell it or get PM'd on here being offered it for pence as that's all it's worth.!!


Well this is bull **** and you obviously haven't used it

I dont sell any gear and I cant even receive pm's on here but I've used and still am using infiniti stuff and it's some of the strongest gear I've used


----------



## Donnie Brasco

funkdocta said:


> @Pscarb must be a source peddling it then... ill let you tell him. Have you even tried it? Ive only used the tren e and it was fine. The progain was a bit **** imo. Not saying the other orbis stuff isnt ok.
> 
> When you add that to the only getting 9ml in a vial... Ill be using WC most likely from now on.


Use wildcat my self, last was varox pre xmas .


----------



## funkdocta

topdog said:


> Use wildcat my self, last was varox pre xmas .


yet to hear a bad word about them, apart from some bad pip


----------



## DiamondDixie

Pscarb said:


> Really so that is what I am doing is it? Please respond as I will take you ignoring me as a yes.
> 
> It would seem from your posts on the forum all you do is slate it for your favoured lab so you have no agenda then??


I have many preferred labs to Infiniti and YES i have tried it to knock it.





Is that good enough for you?

I have a couple of pro mate who tried it hence the quantity and their reply was after going on for 6 weeks ( I wouldn't shake a sh!tty stick at it )

SO IF YOU SEE DIAMONDDIXIE SLAPPED WITH A *BAN* YOU KNOW WHY


----------



## Donnie Brasco

funkdocta said:


> yet to hear a bad word about them, apart from some bad pip


I used the varox 1ml per muscle was all my body part could take, bit of a sting no pip.


----------



## breeda

DiamondDixie said:


> I have many preferred labs to Infiniti and YES i have tried it to knock it.
> 
> View attachment 146247
> 
> 
> View attachment 146248
> 
> 
> Is that good enough for you?
> 
> I have a couple of pro mate who tried it hence the quantity and their reply was after going on for 6 weeks ( I wouldn't shake a sh!tty stick at it )
> 
> SO IF YOU SEE DIAMONDDIXIE SLAPPED WITH A *BAN* YOU KNOW WHY


Would have been better to show 1 or 2 vials instead of blatantly outing yourself as a source


----------



## 3752

And why is that? Because you accused everyone who says infinite is decent as a source, so I asked you the question as I rate them are you calling me a source so answer the question then people will know why you are banned...

You have an agenda you can clearly see this from your posts, I use infinity yet never jump in on lab threads and claim they are great just that they have delivered for me yet you read through your past posts and you do jump in and promote orbis or another lab and immediately slate infinity so yes you have an agenda..........

I don't care who you use or if you slate Infiniti it has and does work for me but you clearly have an agenda and if you do get banned it will be for that reason, so please do not treat me or the other members as fools.......you don't like infinity you have said this now move on and show us the spectacular gains you make and your 'Pro' mates get lol


----------



## 3752

breeda said:


> Would have been better to show 1 or 2 vials instead of blatantly outing yourself as a source


Exactly and he claims others are sources lol


----------



## breeda

Pscarb said:


> Exactly and he claims others are sources lol


The irony of it

For anyone with half a brain cell its pretty obvious what his game is


----------



## Tinytom

I've tried Infiniti and have Cambridge to try. Running the test blends and deca for a comparison. I've not lost weight or size and I kept everything in my diet and training the same.

If anything I've improved a bit from the infinity t500 and deca 400 blend. But that's most likely as it's a higher dosed product.


----------



## 3752

I have just got some cambridge in mainly from what i have read on the forums and from people i trust who say it is gtg, i will use it in my next cycle and see what it gives


----------



## Inapsine

Used the infiniti tri deca seemed fairly decent tbh


----------



## G-man99

Only ever used 10ml Infiniti Tren A as I was given it to sample on my last cycle.

It was definitely good stuff and I'd have no issue using it again

Currently trialling Cambridge sust and had my 3rd 3ml jab on Saturday and it certainly seems decent.

Nice smooth jab, zero PIP and the packaging looks quality which tends to suggest that they are trying to make a statement of intent to stay around.


----------



## jamo1892

Got some of the t400 on route from my source... Looking forward to giving it a whirl!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I want to try some dbols or oxy's but letting my acne settle down first, also last alt test where high.


----------



## Edinburgh

G-man99 said:


> Only ever used 10ml Infiniti Tren A as I was given it to sample on my last cycle.
> 
> It was definitely good stuff and I'd have no issue using it again
> 
> Currently trialling Cambridge sust and had my 3rd 3ml jab on Saturday and it certainly seems decent.
> 
> Nice smooth jab, zero PIP and the packaging looks quality which tends to suggest that they are trying to make a statement of intent to stay around.


Infinity to sample, trialling Cambridge...how they hell do you guys manage to do it? lol

BTW that wasn't a blatant attempt at sample hunting, just bought my ROHM gear yesterday


----------



## G-man99

Get friendly with your source ;-)


----------



## heavy123

Both are just re-branded from past failed labs ....


----------



## Sustanation

heavy123 said:


> Both are just re-branded from past failed labs ....


Care to tell us which ones?


----------



## B-rad

heavy123 said:


> Both are just re-branded from past failed labs ....


Bollocks


----------



## funkdocta

heavy123 said:


> Both are just re-branded from past failed labs ....


That's more lab bashing. Hmmmm! Don't make assumptions or accusations if you can't back them up.


----------



## G-man99

Sounds very much like BS


----------



## LGM

I will be trying Apollo and Cambridge labs very soon.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Sustanation said:


> Care to tell us which ones?


I would love to know too! Heavy reminds me old Barry2013 everyone remeber him lol


----------



## kingofthecurl

ldc_08 said:


> For all those interested I've just got 40ml of their mass blend along with their 50mg winny tabs - keep you posted!


Did you order from there site ??


----------



## scousebrah

Pscarb said:


> And why is that? Because you accused everyone who says infinite is decent as a source, so I asked you the question as I rate them are you calling me a source so answer the question then people will know why you are banned...
> 
> You have an agenda you can clearly see this from your posts, I use infinity yet never jump in on lab threads and claim they are great just that they have delivered for me yet you read through your past posts and you do jump in and promote orbis or another lab and immediately slate infinity so yes you have an agenda..........
> 
> I don't care who you use or if you slate Infiniti it has and does work for me but you clearly have an agenda and if you do get banned it will be for that reason, so please do not treat me or the other members as fools.......you don't like infinity you have said this now move on and show us the spectacular gains you make and your 'Pro' mates get lol


you spelt infinit(i/y/e) three different ways in one post!

i've used infiniti and got good gainz


----------



## 3752

Well I best go back to school then


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> Well I best go back to school then


Lol. Grammar and spelling police are out in force lately!!!!!! Buck your ideas up Paul for god sake..... Lol.


----------



## Sustanation

scousebrah said:


> you spelt infinit(i/y/e) three different ways in one post!
> 
> i've used infiniti and got good gainz


Gains*


----------



## 3752

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Grammar and spelling police are out in force lately!!!!!! Buck your ideas up Paul for god sake..... Lol.


Yea I know good fukcing job there is no spelling test to build muscle or I would be fukced lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> Yea I know good fukcing job there is no spelling test to build muscle or I would be fukced lol


Hahahaha. That is funny as hell !


----------



## Vitagabriel24

I need a gym body ;(


----------



## mark67

Vitagabriel24 said:


> I need a gym body ;(


Go to a gym then


----------



## mrproc

mark67 said:


> Go to a gym then


lol thats a straight to the point no bs answer :thumb:


----------



## husaberg

IGotTekkers said:


> Its just the word on the street mate.
> 
> No idea how true it is.


this is a common way to discredit ..it's happened with to the guy behind a good brand hydroponic nutes recently same story as well as others in various businesses which will have dubious rivals


----------



## don1

heavy123 said:


> Both are just re-branded from past failed labs ....


Which labs mate


----------



## ldc_08

kingofthecurl said:


> Did you order from there site ??


Not direct mate


----------



## don1

don1 said:


> Which labs mate


Bump still waiting for answer, so I can avoid if needed


----------



## heavy123

[QkUOTE=don1;4872602]Bump still waiting for answer, so I can avoid if needed


----------



## Donnie Brasco

heavy123 said:


> [QkUOTE=don1;4872602]Bump still waiting for answer, so I can avoid if needed


Ask the resellers mate lol

Pm you


----------



## heavy123

topdog said:


> Ask the resellers mate lol
> 
> Pm you


Please share this great info with us all! is it the new alpha lol


----------



## don1

topdog said:


> Ask the resellers mate lol
> 
> Pm you


Please share this great info with us all! is it the new alpha lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco

heavy123 said:


> Please share this great info with us all! is it the new alpha lol


No alpha ****es all over CS


----------



## heavy123

topdog said:


> No alpha ****es all over CS


Taking the **** mate, alpha is good yes, I am an alpha fan found some batches hit and miss like any other lab, As for comparing alpha to CR this is too new to even think, Now I am just saying as CR is new, yes alpha has a good rep, I am using CR as you know and its working, this is what we expect from ug lab, so many popping up, we should all be happy if we find a good consistent lab.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

heavy123 said:


> Taking the **** mate, alpha is good yes, I am an alpha fan found some batches hit and miss like any other lab, As for comparing alpha to CR this is too new to even think, Now I am just saying as CR is new, yes alpha has a good rep, I am using CR as you know and its working, this is what we expect from ug lab, so many popping up, we should all be happy if we find a good consistent lab.


Those comments are all true and fair mate


----------



## Suprakill4

topdog said:


> No alpha ****es all over CS


Taking the **** mate, alpha is good yes, I am an alpha fan found some batches hit and miss like any other lab, As for comparing alpha to CR this is too new to even think, Now I am just saying as CR is new, yes alpha has a good rep, I am using CR as you know and its working, this is what we expect from ug lab, so many popping up, we should all be happy if we find a good consistent lab.


----------



## bail

Might give it a try

Only using np ATM might try it


----------



## heavy123

Think he meant they might be as successful as pro -chem hence the new pro-chem

Big shout to say the least

Give them six months


----------



## Suprakill4

heavy123 said:


> Think he meant they might be as successful as pro -chem hence the new pro-chem
> 
> Big shout to say the least
> 
> Give them six months


Very big shout.

My comment meant was a little hypocritical telling you that to early to compare against alpha so is it to compare to the likes of prochem.


----------



## bail

heavy123 said:


> Think he meant they might be as successful as pro -chem hence the new pro-chem
> 
> Big shout to say the least
> 
> Give them six months


Theirs no room in the market for a company like pro chem

Taking everyone out

Think it's more case of plenty of smaller ugl nowadays which I'm happy with


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Suprakill4 said:


> Taking the **** mate, alpha is good yes, I am an alpha fan found some batches hit and miss like any other lab, As for comparing alpha to CR this is too new to even think, Now I am just saying as CR is new, yes alpha has a good rep, I am using CR as you know and its working, this is what we expect from ug lab, so many popping up, we should all be happy if we find a good consistent lab.


Didn't you call them the new pro chem? Lol.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Cambridge research

Pro chem ties, no pro Chen ties it's fvcking awesome stuff!


----------



## Jeffers1966

Started Cambridge Tren e today 300mg for 12 weeks first jab nice & smooth


----------



## Jeffers1966

Jeffers1966 said:


> Started Cambridge Tren e today 300mg for 12 weeks first jab nice & smooth


Just adding , the moment the tren was injected I started to cough , I've read about tren cough on ace ,which I've never used , don't fancy pinning eod , I wonder if anyone else has experienced this on enanthate ??


----------



## Staffy90

Got this from a source today, never used this lab before and wondered what you guys thought? Test-Prop 100mg/1ml Batch No. V739PV


----------



## fastcar_uk

Staffy90 said:


> Got this from a source today, never used this lab before and wondered what you guys thought? Test-Prop 100mg/1ml Batch No. V739PV
> 
> View attachment 146524
> View attachment 146523
> View attachment 146525


Thought to what?


----------



## don1

Staffy90 said:


> Got this from a source today, never used this lab before and wondered what you guys thought? Test-Prop 100mg/1ml Batch No. V739PV
> 
> View attachment 146524
> View attachment 146523
> View attachment 146525


Great 1st post !! We think there steroids you got


----------



## Staffy90

don1 said:


> Great 1st post !! We think there steroids you got


Im just trying to find out any information about the photos i posted and if its legit or not, i have never heard/used this lab before, wanted to be sure before i put it into my body, so just thought you guys would know best.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Staffy90 said:


> Im just trying to find out any information about the photos i posted and if its legit or not, i have never heard/used this lab before, wanted to be sure before i put it into my body, so just thought you guys would know best.


Using this lab myself so far good, can't see any copies yet as new lab, trust your source or don't.


----------



## heavy123

Staffy90 said:


> Im just trying to find out any information about the photos i posted and if its legit or not, i have never heard/used this lab before, wanted to be sure before i put it into my body, so just thought you guys would know best.


You never bothered to ask your source what make of gear he stocked

Hey source I want some test prop I won't bother asking what brand but when I get it I will join a forum and ask there instead .


----------



## fastcar_uk

Staffy90 said:


> Got this from a source today, never used this lab before and wondered what you guys thought? Test-Prop 100mg/1ml Batch No. V739PV
> 
> View attachment 146524
> View attachment 146523
> View attachment 146525


 Another crude attempt to push a lab methinks.


----------



## heavy123

What's the peel thing on the label ?


----------



## chiqui

heavy123 said:


> What's the peel thing on the label ?


Verification code beneath ;-)


----------



## thinkinht

Test e, smooth injection no pip. Will see results with bloods in a few weeks.


----------



## Staffy90

heavy123 said:


> You never bothered to ask your source what make of gear he stocked
> 
> I asked for BD but there was problems getting that brand where I'm from and my source came back with Cambridge Research, said he trusts his man and I trust mine. Just wanted some additional information. I.e. if the packaging and product looked legit. New to the forum so sorry for any confusions.
> 
> Hey source I want some test prop I won't bother asking what brand but when I get it I will join a forum and ask there instead .


----------



## Dead lee

Im using the prop.. it's g2g, raised my AI again as i can feel it's not enough now.

Cracked another vial open today.


----------



## adam28

Dead lee said:


> Im using the prop.. it's g2g, raised my AI again as i can feel it's not enough now.
> 
> Cracked another vial open today.


How much Adex you taking now mate?


----------



## Dead lee

Iv gone from 1/4 tab twice PW on 250mg test e to 1/4 ed while i adjust.. i can feel my left nipple playing up (sensitive)


----------



## GetSuperBig

Just ordered 5 bottles Mass 400 and some Oxys and Var"


----------



## the_grinder

ordered test e 300, will keep you guys posted


----------



## Old n fat

I haven't received a reply form

My email to the website ??


----------



## jamo1892

The t400 has a slight bit of pip... Nothing to rave rant and rave about though!


----------



## HLG

Yh i'm going to do a course of their test prop and Tren Ace........Wish June would hurry up :'(


----------



## husaberg

am up from 1ml to 1.5ml of the rip blend eod now which is 400mg test prop and tren a, and 250 or so of mast. no pip , no sides whatsoever which is a bit of a suprise as it's my first cycle with tren in and was expecting all sorts ..will keep updating this thread as to how it goes

on second thoughts seem to have a permanent boner and find myself considering hanging out of most things female so thats a side i suppose as i am usually a lot more fussy


----------



## GetSuperBig

Just done 2.5ml of the Mass400 in left leg...zero pip...smooth!

Will report back over following weeks!

Doing 4ml a week with 1ml Bayer Testoviron so roughly 1g Test, 400Tren, 400Mast and 50mg Cambridge var a day


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Well only a week in and jabbed 2ml of their test400 and on 70mg winny per day. I had to stop squatting yesterday due to horrible back pumps! I've also started to ooze oily sweat that I always get on cycle so big thumbs up from me with this stuff!!


----------



## GetSuperBig

Zero pip from 2.5ml mass400.....good start


----------



## Desktop

will try on my 1st cycle, var g2g anybody?


----------



## gunshowrich

anyone tried their dbol!??


----------



## abducted51

Anyone with any experience of their Mast Prop?


----------



## Subxessor

Desktop said:


> will try on my 1st cycle, var g2g anybody?


This what I have been trying to find out for the last 48hrs there vars


----------



## GetSuperBig

Desktop said:


> will try on my 1st cycle, var g2g anybody?





Subxessor said:


> This what I have been trying to find out for the last 48hrs there vars


Just started it


----------



## gunshowrich

Keep us posted! I've been offered some of their dbol not heard from anyone that's used it as yet....might just get aload and see for myself


----------



## gunshowrich

And orbis test400 but I'm sure that's gtg as I've heard good stuff about that


----------



## chiqui

Running theyre oxys one week in.defo starting to put water on alredy.

Got a cuple mates runnin the var 100mg perday an lovin the pumps.

Got my missus sum 10mg winnys starting nxt week i fink will keep u posted.


----------



## Subxessor

Whats the feedback from your mates regarding the anavar? In terms of strength* and pumps....


----------



## Subxessor

GetSuperBig said:


> Just started it


keep me posted mate ...


----------



## Desktop

Subxessor said:


> Whats the feedback from your mates regarding the anavar? In terms of strength* and pumps....


Want to find out myself, also messaged their online team, nobody replies?


----------



## heavy123

Desktop said:


> Want to find out myself, also messaged their online team, nobody replies?


Unless your bulk buying or have been referred they won't


----------



## Tinytom

gunshowrich said:


> Keep us posted! I've been offered some of their dbol not heard from anyone that's used it as yet....might just get aload and see for myself


I have a pot of the Dbol I'm trying. It works well. Does what it should. Just the same as other correctly dosed Dbol.

I've also just started the t400 and deca 300 to try. I jabbed it this morning but haven't gained 20lbs yet so it's not as good as what others seem to be getting.


----------



## heavy123

Tinytom said:


> I have a pot of the Dbol I'm trying. It works well. Does what it should. Just the same as other correctly dosed Dbol.
> 
> I've also just started the t400 and deca 300 to try. I jabbed it this morning but haven't gained 20lbs yet so it's not as good as what others seem to be getting.


Just started the test 400 myself mate had first pin about half hour ago ...


----------



## Tinytom

heavy123 said:


> Just started the test 400 myself mate had first pin about half hour ago ...


You should be massive now then


----------



## heavy123

Tinytom said:


> You should be massive now then


Huge mate .

6lbs gained already .


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Ok guys for you that are after serious feedback @ week 6 hunger levels gone crazy gains going well, becoming more vascular alot more good pumps and always have mad sex dreams night after jabbing, my diet is even poor and still getting good compliments from other gym member's, had a good chest and arms session today well pumped full and slight strength increase from previous couple of weeks, 6 more weeks of cycle, but introducing tren and var at some point pre holiday.


----------



## G-man99

Tinytom said:


> I have a pot of the Dbol I'm trying. It works well. Does what it should. Just the same as other correctly dosed Dbol.
> 
> I've also just started the t400 and deca 300 to try. I jabbed it this morning but haven't gained 20lbs yet so it's not as good as what others seem to be getting.


Give it time, takes a few days!


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> I have a pot of the Dbol I'm trying. It works well. Does what it should. Just the same as other correctly dosed Dbol.
> 
> I've also just started the t400 and deca 300 to try. I jabbed it this morning but haven't gained 20lbs yet so it's not as good as what others seem to be getting.


WHAT!!!!!!!!! FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE ALERT!!!!!!! you have been scammed that cannot be genuine CR


----------



## GetSuperBig

Feel hornier from mass400 already. Don't think that's actually possible but I do...lol


----------



## Lewy_h

Just ordered mass400 an tes400 to go with there var. What would people recommend would be better.. 60 days of 50mg or just 100mg for the last 30days of my cycle ?


----------



## Subxessor

So far so good then from this new lab....i have not heard a negative review yet....even there stuff is checking out at wedinos


----------



## 3752

so many new joiners suddenly loving this lab


----------



## Subxessor

Pscarb said:


> so many new joiners suddenly loving this lab


 I don't love any lab based on assumption. My priority is the purity of the product I'm intending to purchase so I can be reliable help to others too. This particular lab seems borderline pharma/ugl in terms of its presentation.

However I'm still in process of collecting Factual information about the content of its products, from several sources such as wedinos/here ofcourse  etc.

I can honestly say there still many holes left in the puzzle. I will keep everyone posted. So far so good, but it's also very hard to place it in the same position or rank as say alpha pharm. so far pound4pound price/purity looks spot on. I could still be wrong lets wait and see.


----------



## 3752

Subxessor said:


> I don't love any lab based on assumption. My priority is the purity of the product I'm intending to purchase so I can be reliable help to others too. This particular lab seems borderline pharma/ugl in terms of its presentation.
> 
> However I'm still in process of collecting Factual information about the content of its products, from several sources such as wedinos/here ofcourse  etc.
> 
> I can honestly say there still many holes left in the puzzle. I will keep everyone posted. So far so good, but it's also very hard to place it in the same position or rank as say alpha pharm. so far pound4pound price/purity looks spot on. I could still be wrong lets wait and see.


lets be clear cambridge is certainly not anything like pharma, it is a decent UGL but it is still UGL they have done a very savvy thing by sending out lots of sample boxes and creating a stir but the truth still remains that there are a lot of new members singing there praise even though they have not even finished a cycle......the comments from some about how great they after 1 jab is pathetic at best......

if they are a good lab then they will stand the test of time, i have used some of there Sus250 on my current cycle when i ran out of infinity and dropped a vial, it was ok nothing more or less than the infinity i was/am now using.........

it is being used by others who i trust and they feel it is good but again nothing spectacular like some on this thread are trying to make out.....


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> lets be clear cambridge is certainly not anything like pharma, it is a decent UGL but it is still UGL they have done a very savvy thing by sending out lots of sample boxes and creating a stir but the truth still remains that there are a lot of new members singing there praise even though they have not even finished a cycle......the comments from some about how great they after 1 jab is pathetic at best......
> 
> if they are a good lab then they will stand the test of time, i have used some of there Sus250 on my current cycle when i ran out of infinity and dropped a vial, it was ok nothing more or less than the infinity i was/am now using.........
> 
> it is being used by others who i trust and they feel it is good but again nothing spectacular like some on this thread are trying to make out.....


your points are very valid mate but i have switched from alpha pharma sust to cr test400 and i can tell you now that this morning i have woke with a rocket on that i have not had of the AP sust , if you look at my past posts about ugl,s ect you will see that i am one of the first to jump at people for blatantly pushing or promoting labs ect.

I can defo feel the difference today after a single test 400 shot last night .


----------



## 3752

my post was written in such a way that it did not accuse anyone individually yet it has received replies claiming innocence........

if you look through the whole thread the culprits are clear to be seen, there is no problem with discussing any labs but some and they have been noticed by the MOD team are so blatant at promoting this lab whilst in the same breath slating other labs.

if any individual feels that my posts are aimed at them then i suggest they rethink the way they write there posts.


----------



## Heisenberg.

Pscarb said:


> my post was written in such a way that it did not accuse anyone individually *yet it has received replies claiming innocence*........
> 
> if you look through the whole thread the culprits are clear to be seen, there is no problem with discussing any labs but some and they have been noticed by the MOD team are so blatant at promoting this lab whilst in the same breath slating other labs.
> 
> if any individual feels that my posts are aimed at them then i suggest they rethink the way they write there posts.


Guilty conscience's....?


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> my post was written in such a way that it did not accuse anyone individually yet it has received replies claiming innocence........
> 
> if you look through the whole thread the culprits are clear to be seen, there is no problem with discussing any labs but some and they have been noticed by the MOD team are so blatant at promoting this lab whilst in the same breath slating other labs.
> 
> if any individual feels that my posts are aimed at them then i suggest they rethink the way they write there posts.


I was referring to the part of your post were you said "the comments from some about how great they after 1 jab is pathetic at best" .

I agree it is very clear to see culprits.

I will give an honest review on how i find CR and so far i have woke with a solid hard on 16h after first jab something that was not happening with AP sust, I know a huge whole one day into it is no time scale to give an opinion


----------



## 3752

heavy123 said:


> I was referring to the part of your post were you said "the comments from some about how great they after 1 jab is pathetic at best" .
> 
> I agree it is very clear to see culprits.
> 
> I will give an honest review on how i find CR and so far i have woke with a solid hard on 16h after first jab something that was not happening with AP sust, I know a huge whole one day into it is no time scale to give an opinion


noticing things like that is fine to a point but could be more about the AP sue rather than the CR sis would you not agree? i never got that reaction when i used the CR Sus....


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> noticing things like that is fine to a point but could be more about the AP sue rather than the CR sis would you not agree? i never got that reaction when i used the CR Sus....


Could be mate could be .

Time will tell


----------



## husaberg

you have to be either very thick or extremely niave to not realise there is an orchestrated campaign for it including some blatant bull**** plugs ..time will tell if it's any good ..i am using the rip blend with of course short esters and i can not make any greaat claims for it even when upping my dose to 1.5ml for this last week..thats 400mg tren a on my first ever tren cycle and having no sides other than a est related issues as i am very sensitive..i can honestly say it's not doing anything the 1ml of prochem i was using before it wasn't so juries still out for me


----------



## heavy123

husaberg said:


> you have to be either very thick or extremely niave to not realise there is an orchestrated campaign for it including some blatant bull**** plugs ..time will tell if it's any good ..i am using the rip blend with of course short esters and i can not make any greaat claims for it even when upping my dose to 1.5ml for this last week..thats 400mg tren a on my first ever tren cycle and having no sides other than a est related issues as i am very sensitive..i can honestly say it's not doing anything the 1ml of prochem i was using before it wasn't so juries still out for me


How much of the CR have you used mate?


----------



## 3752

heavy123 said:


> Could be mate could be .
> 
> Time will tell


dont get me wrong i believe this is a good lab and certainly did the business but as i said just looking through the thread clearly shows some have an agenda and this is what won't be let to just run....


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> dont get me wrong i believe this is a good lab and certainly did the business but as i said just looking through the thread clearly shows some have an agenda and this is what won't be let to just run....


That,s your job as mod mate ...


----------



## husaberg

one other thing..i don't see boners as the mark of good gear..i used 1ml prochem fro 3 weeks which was not a lot 225 tren/test 185 mast with constant inapropriate boners. as i said above this last week i have used 1.5ml of the cr and the boners have gone back to normal levels nothing like the last 3 weeks so if they are the measure..it doesn't measure up so to speak


----------



## 3752

heavy123 said:


> That,s your job as mod mate ...


yes it is buddy


----------



## husaberg

i am not knocking it as i said its too soon to tell hence the juries out statement but the above are the facts of the matter..and before anyone starts taking this the wrong way i am not saying there's any issues with it as i am still getting stronger/bigger and it's obviously working i am just telling it as it is ..i said pages ago i would keep chipping in as the cycle unfolds


----------



## heavy123

husaberg said:


> one other thing..i don't see boners as the mark of good gear..i used 1ml prochem fro 3 weeks which was not a lot 225 tren/test 185 mast with constant inapropriate boners. as i said above this last week i have used 1.5ml of the cr and the boners have gone back to normal levels nothing like the last 3 weeks so if they are the measure..it doesn't measure up so to speak


I know my body mate and i am telling you i can feel the effect of injected test .

I have no agenda here my preferred lab is alpha pharma and pharma grade and i very rarely switch to any different lab but with CR being new and my source who i trust stocking it i thought why not!

So far so good in my eyes but if it,s turns out to be crap or not what i expect i will stop using it and give my review .


----------



## Heisenberg.

I prefer to go by people's gains than sides, afterall that is the desired component. People are always banging on about side's, like that's a way to judge! We are all very different, I know lads who run 200mcg of clen and barely shake, whereas I'm all over the place on just 120mcg. Sides DO NOT indicate potency, it is our bodies reaction to specific drugs, and we all have different tolerances.

My source doesn't even stock Cambridge research, I have no idea where it has come from. Would I try it? Yes of course. Will I believe all the hype about it? No of course not, seen it too many times, its just clever marketing. Judge by gains, not by acne, libido or sweating.


----------



## Subxessor

I agree its very early days to give this lab the gold medal or even silver as a matter of fact. I have not used CR as of yet. But we are constantly seeing good reviews and on the lab tests its proving to be exactly what it has on the label.


----------



## husaberg

that was my point though i maybe didn't explain it well ..i was saying in a tren thread last week i am one of the lucky ones as i have had no sides at all (other than est related ones recently which of course shows it's good for test anyway) seems i can take 400 of tren a with no effects at all, the second week into cycle when using prochem at lower dose i had a few day time sweats but not really bad and since then nothing at all, no dreams, night sweats, aggression or other head related issues..makes me wonder how much i could take:devil2: which was why i was saying that the boner situation would not be a measure for me ..

again i am not having a go as we obviously are all different and if thats a measure that works for someone then who am i to call it into question? i am just saying it's not a measure that would work for me


----------



## husaberg

i'm going to post again tonight as i have been a little critical of all the b.s surrounding c.r. as i like to make my own mind up not have it filled full but it's only fair that i mention this,

as with the other posts i am just being factual..

tonight i am a little more persuaded as to it's being ok as i found my shoulder workout pretty easy and upped wieght from the last one to the point of going for 5 or 6 reps at my equal best shoulder press wieght, i did 8 before i racked it as i knew i had another set in me as well so thats a good noticable result and considering i had done 1.5ml eod for the last week and last night i dropped back to 1ml (having bad est sides even at 400mg prop so dropped back untill aromasin arrives) it's a good result for me and a good indicator that it's ok..i am only 4 weeks in and although it's fast esters it's still took me about 10 weeks on test decca last year to get to this wieght..

make of that what you will gents but there it is


----------



## IGotTekkers

husaberg said:


> i'm going to post again tonight as i have been a little critical of all the b.s surrounding c.r. as i like to make my own mind up not have it filled full but it's only fair that i mention this,
> 
> as with the other posts i am just being factual..
> 
> tonight i am a little more persuaded as to it's being ok as i found my shoulder workout pretty easy and upped wieght from the last one to the point of going for 5 or 6 reps at my equal best shoulder press wieght, i did 8 before i racked it as i knew i had another set in me as well so thats a good noticable result and considering i had done 1.5ml eod for the last week and last night i dropped back to 1ml (having bad est sides even at 400mg prop so dropped back untill aromasin arrives) it's a good result for me and a good indicator that it's ok..i am only 4 weeks in and although it's fast esters it's still took me about 10 weeks on test decca last year to get to this wieght..
> 
> make of that what you will gents but there it is


So you having to drop your dose due to sides didnt tell you that its gtg?


----------



## husaberg

IGotTekkers said:


> So you having to drop your dose due to sides didnt tell you that its gtg?


not sure what you are getting at as i have never said or inferred it wasn't good to go ...what i have said is i would prefer to make my own mind up or wait for results rather than listen to the b.s thats floating around to promote it .

as for the sides they are est related as it seems i am pretty sensitive to them so that would not be a good indicator for me except for the fact it had test in


----------



## Subxessor

Lewy_h said:


> Just got my anavar, packaging is top notch. Hopefully good inside


What was the var like mate? gtg?


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> What was the var like mate? gtg?


I know your not asking me but I had CR var and it's pretty decent, good gains in strength and even 3 weeks off now and still seeing same strength


----------



## Subxessor

kingofthecurl said:


> I know your not asking me but I had CR var and it's pretty decent, good gains in strength and even 3 weeks off now and still seeing same strength


Sounds good I just got mine. The packaging is sweet. About to do my 1st cycle .... What dosage was you running it @ mate?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

heavy123 said:


> your points are very valid mate but i have switched from alpha pharma sust to cr test400 and i can tell you now that this morning i have woke with a rocket on that i have not had of the AP sust , if you look at my past posts about ugl,s ect you will see that i am one of the first to jump at people for blatantly pushing or promoting labs ect.
> 
> I can defo feel the difference today after a single test 400 shot last night .


I have been on over 6 weeks and I can say night of jabbing my dreams are crazy always sexual, I have been on nearly 7 weeks and so far so good, this my genuine experience 5 more weeks of cycle to go but possible change to current cycle at end of month after alt checks by dermo, want to go onto a tren product and start to cut a little more, I always share my experiences but everyone reacts differently, trains and eats different.


----------



## heavy123

topdog said:


> I have been on over 6 weeks and I can say night of jabbing my dreams are crazy always sexual, I have been on nearly 7 weeks and so far so good, this my genuine experience 5 more weeks of cycle to go but possible change to current cycle at end of month after alt checks by dermo, want to go onto a tren product and start to cut a little more, I always share my experiences but everyone reacts differently, trains and eats different.


I shot another ml of test 400 this morning and smooth as silk .

Was beating the head of it (twice) by 6pm

Feeling much better on this test than ap which Ithought I would never say


----------



## Suprakill4

IGotTekkers said:


> So you having to drop your dose due to sides didnt tell you that its gtg?


Sides is not a direct way if indicating how good gear is as many on here including @ewen will agree. I've used tren on some cycles and had terrible sides particularly insomnia then used the exact same stuff another cycle and had nothing but good gains still.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Suprakill4 said:


> Sides is not a direct way if indicating how good gear is as many on here including @ewen will agree. I've used tren on some cycles and had terrible sides particularly insomnia then used the exact same stuff another cycle and had nothing but good gains still.


I would say my gains are good and happy, I can see some people's points on here as people will little post popping up and saying yes yes CR oh yes, proven members on here will or would be taken more serious.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I'd rather all the benefits and none of the sides .

Some labs brew with cheap BA BA EO and carrier oils making the gear give lots of side effects and people love it coz they get the mythical tren cough or the vivid dreams and wake up in pools of sweat but you dont need those to gain muscle or strength or for the gear to be good .


----------



## Suprakill4

topdog said:


> I would say my gains are good and happy, I can see some people's points on here as people will little post popping up and saying yes yes CR oh yes, proven members on here will or would be taken more serious.


Funny you say that as yours is the only feedback I have taken seriously. The labs being pushed beyond belief and admin have already stated its not gone unnoticed and it's enough for me to consider not using their products as just seems underhand. Have seen a few others say exactly the same.


----------



## Lewy_h

Best be good stuff I've just ordered a cycle!


----------



## husaberg

would have prefered a trusted source or someone that has some integrity to say something along the lines "got a new lab i believe is going to be good well dosed and looks like they have put some time and effort in so give it a try and tell me or post/run a diary on what you think" rather than have it touted around as the new ap with all the mentions of none existant great results etc and what amounts to a load of b.s posts and blatant flannel..i felt the same way like i was being bul****ted to the point i would have looked elsewhere but i had already ordered after someone i trusted gave me some background and told me he had it on the way..

but lets be realistic as well, what they have done has worked as there are plenty of people trying it and plenty of us discussing it and in fairness to them it does seem to be good, i am happy so far with my results


----------



## Subxessor

Here is my anavar i received yesterday. Also pics of tabs which i have been unable to get all over the net..i must say its very pro looking will updated soon guys...i will start tomorrow ..hooefully if i get rid of this chest infection...


----------



## Lewy_h

Goodies arrived


----------



## Subxessor

Lewy_h said:


> Goodies arrived


Sweet! Have u tried the var b4 any good? ....1st cycle thinking of bumping to 100mg


----------



## 3752

kingofthecurl said:


> I know your not asking me but I had CR var and it's pretty decent, good gains in strength and even 3 weeks off now and still seeing same strength


so you stopped the var and your strength is the same wow



heavy123 said:


> I shot another ml of test 400 this morning and smooth as silk .
> 
> Was beating the head of it (twice) by 6pm
> 
> Feeling much better on this test than ap which Ithought I would never say


well the stuff you shot this morning will have no effect on what you do with your hands in the morning.....

the funny thing is that all these comments about strength, libido etc SHOULD be happening so i am confused why so many are getting excited about them happening??


----------



## Subxessor

Pscarb said:


> the funny thing is that all these comments about strength, libido etc SHOULD be happening so i am confused why so many are getting excited about them happening??


I think its because its happening with a new lab...which is always a good sign knowing they might be a good dosed ug lab...

Personally I think wedinos is UGL worst nightmare....now if they aldo did dosage test...UGL guys would be waking up in sweats


----------



## husaberg

want a lift on the bandwagon anyone?


----------



## 3752

Subxessor said:


> I think its because its happening with a new lab...which is always a good sign knowing they might be a good dosed ug lab...


but this is the thing it isn't as ALL new labs dose correctly or overdose there products to create a buzz when they first get released, its a sign of good business.....

i am using infinity which again is another new lab and although it is clear some members have an agenda to discredit this lab, my strength has gone up on this 6 week cycle with there Var and my libido is high on there Sus but it is nothing that i wouldn't of expected so i don't shout about it.......


----------



## Chelsea

Pscarb said:


> *so you stopped the var and your strength is the same wow *
> 
> well the stuff you shot this morning will have no effect on what you do with your hands in the morning.....
> 
> the funny thing is that all these comments about strength, libido etc SHOULD be happening so i am confused why so many are getting excited about them happening??


Glad it wasn't just me that noticed this :lol:

Its amazing how much promotion there is in just one thread of so many new members with no avis.

Maybe some before and after pics should be posted although something tells me none will be.....funny that.


----------



## 3752

Chelsea said:


> Glad it wasn't just me that noticed this :lol:
> 
> Its amazing how much promotion there is in just one thread of so many new members with no avis.
> 
> Maybe some before and after pics should be posted although something tells me none will be.....funny that.


now thats a good point


----------



## Subxessor

Ok im a new member .....but been around this forum a while....reading etc...time for avatar


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> Sounds good I just got mine. The packaging is sweet. About to do my 1st cycle .... What dosage was you running it @ mate?


50mg a day for 7 days taken at lunch, just so body got used to it then had 100mg a day till they ran out, think it was just under 4 weeks on 2 a day. Yeah your right the packaging looks decent, I'm surprised to of kept my strength also, how long this will go on for I don't know but I remember previously when I took var I didn't lose that much strength when it did fade, that wasn't CR var though


----------



## thinkinht

Pscarb said:


> but this is the thing it isn't as ALL new labs dose correctly or overdose there products to create a buzz when they first get released, its a sign of good business.....
> 
> i am using infinity which again is another new lab and although it is clear some members have an agenda to discredit this lab, my strength has gone up on this 6 week cycle with there Var and my libido is high on there Sus but it is nothing that i wouldn't of expected so i don't shout about it.......


So ideally one should try a lab as soon as it's out and if the product is good hoard as much as possible . 

PS: concerning cambridge, my source pushed it on me and I decided to give it a go, I don't have any incentive whatsoever to rep it up or down.

I think beyond the fact some people who might be resellers or are pushing their customers to review, some members maybe are just looking for confirmation bias: if I say X lab is good then other's say it's good then it's all good etc, circular thinking


----------



## kingofthecurl

Pscarb said:


> so you stopped the var and your strength is the same wow


I have only ever had anavar so for me to be surprised I still have the strength gained a few weeks after is expected from myself. I don't jab nor experiment with other products etc....


----------



## 3752

thinkinht said:


> So ideally one should try a lab as soon as it's out and if the product is good hoard as much as possible .
> 
> PS: concerning cambridge, my source pushed it on me and I decided to give it a go, I don't have any incentive whatsoever to rep it up or down.
> 
> I think beyond the fact some people who might be resellers or are pushing their customers to review, some members maybe are just looking for confirmation bias: if I say X lab is good then other's say it's good then it's all good etc, circular thinking


in answer to your first question yes lol but a good lab will dose correctly and remain so over time, a bad lab (not indicating CR is by the way) will drop the dose over time to increase profits when they have everyone using....

this is it genuine members posting experiences is not an issue but when someone makes a first post saying how awesome a lab is (any lab) or for that matter slating it this is clearly an agenda.......


----------



## 3752

kingofthecurl said:


> I have only ever had anavar so for me to be surprised I still have the strength gained a few weeks after is expected from myself. I don't jab nor experiment with other products etc....


it is very surprising that after 3 weeks after finishing an oral cycle your strength has not dipped at all.....


----------



## kingofthecurl

Pscarb said:


> it is very surprising that after 3 weeks after finishing an oral cycle your strength has not dipped at all.....


Ok flat bench I reached 3 reps on 120kg in my final week unassisted. The Monday just gone this is now the 4th Monday after I had finished I did 2 reps unassisted 1 assisted at 120kg, so that is my dip then, so yes you are right, either I didn't push myself hard enough and push heavier weights or something else I dunno...


----------



## Subxessor

kingofthecurl said:


> Ok flat bench I reached 3 reps on 120kg in my final week unassisted. The Monday just gone this is now the 4th Monday after I had finished I did 2 reps unassisted 1 assisted at 120kg, so that is my dip then, so yes you are right, either I didn't push myself hard enough and push heavier weights or something else I dunno...


 what was your starting bench press pre CR anavar cycle and just after the cycle mate...and what dose did you run it at....also whats your stats your weight mainly cheers...going to start mine soon


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> so you stopped the var and your strength is the same wow
> 
> well the stuff you shot this morning will have no effect on what you do with your hands in the morning.....
> 
> the funny thing is that all these comments about strength, libido etc SHOULD be happening so i am confused why so many are getting excited about them happening??


Test prop I feel within the day mate


----------



## 3752

heavy123 said:


> Test prop I feel within the day mate


Ah was not aware the test400 had prop in buddy


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> Ah was not aware the test400 had prop in buddy


70mg prop

165 c

165 e


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> what was your starting bench press pre CR anavar cycle and just after the cycle mate...and what dose did you run it at....also whats your stats your weight mainly cheers...going to start mine soon


100kg before was max with 3x6 on 90, towards the end of course I was 120kg 3 reps then 3/4 sets on 100 @6 reps depending on how fatigued I was, my job is physical. 50mg a day for first 7 days so body didn't react bad (just incase) then 100mg a day until tabs ran out.. Just under 4 weeks roughly on 2 a day. Took them at lunch time. I'm 6ft 1 weighed around 83kg before I started weighed 92kg after, on a mainly protein diet. Most change with body appearance was abs and shoulders.


----------



## JackedDave22

starting test and var soon, will log here


----------



## JackedDave22

JackedDave22 said:


> starting test and var soon, will log here


 trying to make a thread but can't... any help?


----------



## thinkinht

kingofthecurl said:


> 100kg before was max with 3x6 on 90, towards the end of course I was 120kg 3 reps then 3/4 sets on 100 @6 reps depending on how fatigued I was, my job is physical. 50mg a day for first 7 days so body didn't react bad (just incase) then 100mg a day until tabs ran out.. Just under 4 weeks roughly on 2 a day. Took them at lunch time. I'm 6ft 1 weighed around 83kg before I started weighed 92kg after, on a mainly protein diet. Most change with body appearance was abs and shoulders.


9 kgs of weight in less than a month on anavar? It's not dbol so we can't say that's a ****load of bloat. Damn dude, before and after pics? If legit I wonder what'll happen to you once you pin


----------



## kingofthecurl

thinkinht said:


> 9 kgs of weight in less than a month on anavar? It's not dbol so we can't say that's a ****load of bloat. Damn dude, before and after pics? If legit I wonder what'll happen to you once you pin


I didn't take no pics but next time I run it ill do some just for the non believers, I believe eating clean helped with that a lot though. I weighed in this morning on 89kg but as I've noticed over the months my body fluctuates with weight quite a lot, probably due to high metabolism.


----------



## G-man99

kingofthecurl said:


> I didn't take no pics but next time I run it ill do some just for the non believers, I believe eating clean helped with that a lot though. I weighed in this morning on 89kg but as I've noticed over the months my body fluctuates with weight quite a lot, probably due to high metabolism.


Physically IMPOSSIBLE to gain that amount of muscle in a month.

Weight gain maybe, but a large portion of that would also be water and fat as well.


----------



## Subxessor

G-man99 said:


> Physically IMPOSSIBLE to gain that amount of muscle in a month.
> 
> Weight gain maybe, but a large portion of that would also be water and fat as well.


possibly water retention or lack bowl movement. .... 9kg in a month .....the most I heard people gain on var was 10lb in a month and those where rare case's


----------



## Desktop

kingofthecurl said:


> 100kg before was max with 3x6 on 90, towards the end of course I was 120kg 3 reps then 3/4 sets on 100 @6 reps depending on how fatigued I was, my job is physical. 50mg a day for first 7 days so body didn't react bad (just incase) then 100mg a day until tabs ran out.. Just under 4 weeks roughly on 2 a day. Took them at lunch time. I'm 6ft 1 weighed around 83kg before I started weighed 92kg after, on a mainly protein diet. Most change with body appearance was abs and shoulders.


Thanks for the info mate, made me tempted to get var myself.


----------



## kingofthecurl

Well like I said next time I will record stats with pics, everyone's body had different reactions and spikes in different ways. The scales don't lie.


----------



## Subxessor

kingofthecurl said:


> Well like I said next time I will record stats with pics, everyone's body had different reactions and spikes in different ways. The scales don't lie.


I agree mate. Did notice huge increase in strength when you upped the dose to 100mg or more less the same.. any side effects


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> I agree mate. Did notice huge increase in strength when you upped the dose to 100mg or more less the same.. any side effects


No sides affects....had like a weird kind of burpy indigestion a week or so after I finished but couldn't pin it to anything, had a weeks worth of milk thistle and it seemed to go


----------



## thinkinht

anyone tried the mast e? trying to decide between this and Orbis mast p


----------



## GetSuperBig

thinkinht said:


> anyone tried the mast e? trying to decide between this and Orbis mast p


Not directly. It's in the mass400 blend i'm a week or so into.

Orbis are a good lab too


----------



## Subxessor

Started their var yesterday...will update everyone


----------



## Subxessor

....so what's conclusion so far about cr ....average UGL?


----------



## Desktop

Subxessor said:


> Started their var yesterday...will update everyone


Waiting for your opninns/results. What dosage you on per day and how many week.s


----------



## Subxessor

Desktop said:


> Waiting for your opninns/results. What dosage you on per day and how many week.s


Beginner here really

Was originally going to do 50mg....but now decided to do 75mg for week 1....and 100mg for 7 week

Just started yesterday

Here are the original stats mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/259680-1st-cycle-anavar-diet.html

Not looking for LBM really would be nice couple of lbs but my main objective is strength for my pressing bench/OHP etc ....got so weak after shoulder issue ...now the shoulder issue cleared up ....it's still so damn weak compared to rest....also lose some bf would be good


----------



## Desktop

Subxessor said:


> Beginner here really
> 
> Was originally going to do 50mg....but now decided to do 75mg for week 1....and 100mg for 7 week
> 
> Just started yesterday
> 
> Here are the original stats mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/259680-1st-cycle-anavar-diet.html


Sadly can't pm you, was going to ask how much money do you spend on food, I plan doing similar 1st cycle with test 3 var and dbol soon.

now wandered if var is worth it, heard its very expensive.


----------



## Jutt

Almost through one of the two vials I have of there tren a that I'm using to finish my cycle off after solely using another lab for the first part of my cycle & to be honest I'm not impressed at all I'll pin the other vial to see if that's any better but not hopeful & disappointed as I was having a brilliant cycle up to this point. Not saying the lab is **** as their other products are getting good reports but just my experience with the tren a.


----------



## mph

On their test 400 and var. Seems fine to me.


----------



## Dani3l

Jutt said:


> Almost through one of the two vials I have of there tren a that I'm using to finish my cycle off after solely using another lab for the first part of my cycle & to be honest I'm not impressed at all I'll pin the other vial to see if that's any better but not hopeful & disappointed as I was having a brilliant cycle up to this point. Not saying the lab is **** as their other products are getting good reports but just my experience with the tren a.


Do you think there's no tren in it or what mate?


----------



## SkinnyJ

Sorry not read through the thread. Has any of this been tested by wedinos? I can get my hands on it, but would like to know it is what it says it is as I'm getting var for a female friend of mine.


----------



## Dead lee

4 weeks in today, up 15 pounds this morning (pretty depleted 4 weeks ago) using the prop 100mg EOD, hacks var at 100mg ED, HGH also 1 cido amp PW which i was already using.

4 weeks to go


----------



## Jutt

Dani3l said:


> Do you think there's no tren in it or what mate?


Just not dosed well but going to save a bit & send it off to wedinos. considering I upped the dose than what I was using before I'm not feeling very much at all compared to what it's been like for the rest of cycle & all the sides I was having have gone. Could just be bad vial who knows. Next pin will be from new vial so I'll see. Not trying to lab bash as there other stuff could be good just my experience so far.


----------



## MRENIGMA

Dead lee said:


> 4 weeks in today, up 15 pounds this morning (pretty depleted 4 weeks ago) using the prop 100mg EOD, hacks var at 100mg ED, HGH also 1 cido amp PW which i was already using.
> 
> 4 weeks to go


Sounds good, I want to run same 1st April


----------



## Dead lee

MRENIGMA said:


> Sounds good, I want to run same 1st April


No complaints from me just the missus 

Whats your plan?


----------



## MRENIGMA

Dead lee said:


> No complaints from me just the missus
> 
> Whats your plan?


I have zafa sust, sb dbol and D-hacks var, just need to get my CR Prop.

Not sure how to run yet, maybe 12 weeks sust +oral kicker with prop and var at the end week12-16/18


----------



## Dead lee

MRENIGMA said:


> I have zafa sust, sb dbol and D-hacks var, just need to get my CR Prop.
> 
> Not sure how to run yet, maybe 12 weeks sust +oral kicker with prop and var at the end week12-16/18


You've got good gear anyway, i would happily use any of them.. should be good.


----------



## MRENIGMA

Dead lee said:


> You've got good gear anyway, i would happily use any of them.. should be good.


Fingers crossed. Long as I have decent Pharma sust/test E I don't mind trying UGL, as they are hit and miss don't like to depend on them. Gotta wait 3/4 weeks for sust to clear before PCT so I chuck in a UGL for the wait 

Couple of guys have said good things about CR prop so I'll give it a go, cheapest too, that's why I think theirs lots of CR users and comments at the momment


----------



## Subxessor

Desktop said:


> Sadly can't pm you, was going to ask how much money do you spend on food, I plan doing similar 1st cycle with test 3 var and dbol soon.
> 
> now wandered if var is worth it, heard its very expensive.


Can we talk about food sources ....lol


----------



## Subxessor

SkinnyJ said:


> Sorry not read through the thread. Has any of this been tested by wedinos? I can get my hands on it, but would like to know it is what it says it is as I'm getting var for a female friend of mine.


So far according to my knowldge CR has been the only ugl with *consistent good results from wedinos. All CR injectables have been exactly as labled... however their vars has not been tested...yet


----------



## Machette

I dont think wedinos are testing any more gear.

I sent some zafa and rohm samples over 4 weeks ago and still no results!


----------



## MRENIGMA

Machette said:


> I dont think wedinos are testing any more gear.
> 
> I sent some zafa and rohm samples over 4 weeks ago and still no results!


Maybe they use the good sh1t!


----------



## Subxessor

Desktop said:


> Sadly can't pm you, was going to ask how much money do you spend on food, I plan doing similar 1st cycle with test 3 var and dbol soon.
> 
> now wandered if var is worth it, heard its very expensive.


My diet is ultra low carbs and high fat and protien for 5 days..... then I carb up for 36 hours .....

Someone once stated high fat diet is unhealthy... my response my high fat/ protien meals..avacado, tuna, spinich drizzled with 10ml of extra virgin olive oil

35g Protien 30g fats 8g carbs


----------



## GMO

any feedback on the mass 400 and mast?


----------



## heavy123

Subxessor said:


> So far according to my knowldge CR has been the only ugl with *consistent good results from wedinos. All CR injectables have been exactly as labled... however their vars has not been tested...yet


And alpha pharma


----------



## don1

Subxessor said:


> So far according to my knowldge CR has been the only ugl with *consistent good results from wedinos. All CR injectables have been exactly as labled... however their vars has not been tested...yet


How many has been tested


----------



## don1

heavy123 said:


> And alpha pharma


Sorry who !!!


----------



## heavy123

don1 said:


> Sorry who !!!


Lol love it


----------



## MRSTRONG

heavy123 said:


> And alpha pharma


they just cant get NPP to hold unlike any other regular UGL


----------



## heavy123

ewen said:


> they just cant get NPP to hold unlike any other regular UGL


Maybe because they dose it right and in the winter it can tend to crash


----------



## MRSTRONG

heavy123 said:


> Maybe because they dose it right and in the winter it can tend to crash


 :lol:

that deserves more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## heavy123

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> that deserves more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Eye man eye man what ever


----------



## MRSTRONG

heavy123 said:


> Eye man eye man what ever


so is Cambridge research any good ?


----------



## 3752

Subxessor said:


> So far according to my knowldge CR has been the only ugl with *consistent good results from wedinos. All CR injectables have been exactly as labled... however their vars has not been tested...yet


the only UGL that has had things sent to them so not all UGL



Machette said:


> I dont think wedinos are testing any more gear.
> 
> I sent some zafa and rohm samples over 4 weeks ago and still no results!


they are not, they have stopped as the service was not intended for steroids......if they continue after a break i am not aware but for now they have stopped



heavy123 said:


> Maybe because they dose it right and in the winter it can tend to crash


or maybe because they just cannot do it??? obviously this cannot be as they are super lab


----------



## heavy123

ewen said:


> so is Cambridge research any good ?


Read this thread few users running it


----------



## 3752

ewen said:


> so is Cambridge research any good ?


Heavy123 will tell you he seems to be the spokes person for the lab


----------



## MRSTRONG

heavy123 said:


> Read this thread few users running it


sorry i was asking for your opinion on it , i just assumed with you being in a CR thread you had used it .


----------



## heavy123

Comical


----------



## 3752

heavy123 said:


> Comical


yes it is


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> yes it is


It is

Look at my previous post .

Pointing the finger seems to be the norm round here it's funny as they pretend to be the innocent


----------



## IGotTekkers

See i said not a few days ago that wedinos would stop testing aas from people taking the ****


----------



## 3752

heavy123 said:


> It is
> 
> Look at my previous post .
> 
> Pointing the finger seems to be the norm round here it's funny as they pretend to be the innocent


its no more funny than you jumping into pretty much every post about this lab and then claiming your innocence......give your review of what you have used then move on....


----------



## heavy123

I have given review and I have not jumped into every thread at all so don't know we're you are getting that from ?

I you would care to take the time to look at my past post you will clearly see I am a big alpha pharma fan along side pharma grade and have only just recently switched to CR to see what's it's like .

I have give a brief review on how I find the test 400 which is decent so far , had great wood in the morning after first injection and feeling good so far so me jumping on every thread I don't think so and think your being a bit harsh when it's clear , so clear and blatant that there are cr and other lab resellers on here without an eye lid batted ..


----------



## MRENIGMA

Alot of tension in here, is their going ons that only MODS can see? I don't get it what the problem is, just looks to an outsider people currently using CR, are currently commenting at the Moment? Everyone is going to be bias as to what they are using at present and getting results? Surely?


----------



## 3752

MRENIGMA said:


> Alot of tension in here, is their going ons that only MODS can see? I don't get it what the problem is, just looks to an outsider people currently using CR, are currently commenting at the Moment? Everyone is going to be bias as to what they are using at present and getting results? Surely?


there is plenty that is going on that the MOD team are aware of none of which will be discussed in this or any other thread......as i have said many posts ago people should give a review then move on and not get all defensive which seems to be happening a lot.

the MOD team are not stupid (although i am sure many think we are) myself and other MODs have tried CR and found them to be good but again as i have said before there are many posts in this thread that it is clear some members have an agenda......notice how i have not pointed the finger at anyone yet i am sure many will claim to be innocent......


----------



## heavy123

Pscarb said:


> there is plenty that is going on that the MOD team are aware of none of which will be discussed in this or any other thread......as i have said many posts ago people should give a review then move on and not get all defensive which seems to be happening a lot.
> 
> the MOD team are not stupid (although i am sure many think we are) myself and other MODs have tried CR and found them to be good but again as i have said before there are many posts in this thread that it is clear some members have an agenda......notice how i have not pointed the finger at anyone yet i am sure many will claim to be innocent......


That's fair mate and I will take your advise and move on .

No hard feelings


----------



## 3752

None what so ever buddy


----------



## Tinytom

It's good that people are getting results from CR. I've being trying the t400 and deca. Plus Dbol pre workout which is my standard test for gear. I'd say the results are similar to infinity and rohm both of which I have used.

Which says to me it's correctly dosed.

What's more worrying is all these people who are only now getting decent gains off CR. If I were you I'd be going back to my dealer and asking why for all those years they were selling you crap gear.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Here is my update as posted on my own thread started for those that have genuine interest:

ok good update at week 7, strength is up today on bench press done personal best , I 'm up 5lbs in weight looking full and sharp, and a lot more hair(shave time lol) continuing on current cycle will be making change in a few weeks adding a few more anabolic's for cutting, t3/clen CR Mass 400 and CR var will keep you posted on changes.


----------



## MRSTRONG

topdog said:


> Here is my update as posted on my own thread started for those that have genuine interest:
> 
> ok good update at week 7, strength is up today on bench press done personal best , I 'm up 5lbs in weight looking full and sharp, and a lot more hair(shave time lol) continuing on current cycle will be making change in a few weeks adding a few more anabolic's for cutting, t3/clen CR Mass 400 and CR var will keep you posted on changes.


Whats in the mass ?

Sounds like something I should be using


----------



## Donnie Brasco

ewen said:


> Whats in the mass ?
> 
> Sounds like something I should be using


200mg test e/100mg mast e/ 100mg tren e, was going to use rip 200 but can replace my test e with mass and carry on with eq!


----------



## MRSTRONG

topdog said:


> 200mg test e/100mg mast e/ 100mg tren e, was going to use rip 200 but can replace my test e with mass and carry on with eq!


sounds more like a long ester rip blend , thought it was gonna be a little more exciting :lol:


----------



## Wardy33

Tinytom said:


> It's good that people are getting results from CR. I've being trying the t400 and deca. Plus Dbol pre workout which is my standard test for gear. I'd say the results are similar to infinity and rohm both of which I have used.
> 
> Which says to me it's correctly dosed.
> 
> What's more worrying is all these people who are only now getting decent gains off CR. If I were you I'd be going back to my dealer and asking why for all those years they were selling you crap gear.


sweet, good review :thumbup1:


----------



## kingofthecurl

Machette said:


> I dont think wedinos are testing any more gear.
> 
> I sent some zafa and rohm samples over 4 weeks ago and still no results!


Do they not have a contact number....


----------



## Mark2021

Will be trying the t400 and deca from CR. Will post in a few weeks my opinion on it


----------



## husaberg

i'll chip in my latest then.. i have used the rip blend now for a few weeks replacing the prochem i was using (012 and genuine) and i am happy with my results, i have been using 1.2ml eod with added 80/90mg of testorapid(alpha pharma prop) for this last week or two,(this makes about 550 prop,300 tren a,200 mast) i am happy enough to buy another vail though i would be equally happy to grab one of the prochem..the results are good and my strength and size are coming on as well as i could have expected and every session i am adding wieght to my lifts, last night i broke my shoulder press record again and by 10kg on a set of 5 so not just by a couple kg..i am happy with the way it's going and will buy the cr just to continue with the review..don't forget though this is my first ever cycle with tren in and i always gain well even with small amounts as i have not done a great deal of cycles so i may not be the best subject for a review..

i much prefer the short esters as i am not bloated at all nor am i flushing etc anywhere near as much and my bp seems fine (goes up on test deca which is my usual cycle along with swolen ankles,fingers etc)..the only negative is my ass is a bit spotty as are my legs but then i am putting near 8ml of oil in there each week. happy with the pinning though getting to quite like it..is that bad?


----------



## Subxessor

Anymore feedbacks on the vars


----------



## J4MES

Dead lee said:


> 4 weeks in today, up 15 pounds this morning (pretty depleted 4 weeks ago) using the prop 100mg EOD, hacks var at 100mg ED, HGH also 1 cido amp PW which i was already using.
> 
> 4 weeks to go


How many kcals are you eating over maintenance mate?


----------



## OliverJ

husaberg said:


> i'll chip in my latest then.. i have used the rip blend now for a few weeks replacing the prochem i was using (012 and genuine) and i am happy with my results, i have been using 1.2ml eod with added 80/90mg of testorapid(alpha pharma prop) for this last week or two,(this makes about 550 prop,300 tren a,200 mast) i am happy enough to buy another vail though i would be equally happy to grab one of the prochem..the results are good and my strength and size are coming on as well as i could have expected and every session i am adding wieght to my lifts, last night i broke my shoulder press record again and by 10kg on a set of 5 so not just by a couple kg..i am happy with the way it's going and will buy the cr just to continue with the review..don't forget though this is my first ever cycle with tren in and i always gain well even with small amounts as i have not done a great deal of cycles so i may not be the best subject for a review..
> 
> i much prefer the short esters as i am not bloated at all nor am i flushing etc anywhere near as much and my bp seems fine (goes up on test deca which is my usual cycle along with swolen ankles,fingers etc)..the only negative is my ass is a bit spotty as are my legs but then i am putting near 8ml of oil in there each week. happy with the pinning though getting to quite like it..is that bad?


Do you have any pip with the rip blend? I'm starting it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dead lee

J4MES said:


> How many kcals are you eating over maintenance mate?


I'm not sure what my maintenance is at the moment.. I follow is religious eating pattern and rarely stray anymore as I enjoy what I eat.

I finished a mini 6 week cut at around 2800 cals with cardio 6 times PW and clenbuterol, when I started the var & prop I dropped the Clen & around 3000 cals of cardio first week and Iv increased calories slowly over the last 3 weeks I could be at around 3500 at a guess, iv not worked it out as I know where I am at the moment.

Maintenance cals go out the window when cutting I was adjusting diet and cardio every week to continue losing fat and iv not stabilized yet.


----------



## J4MES

Dead lee said:


> I'm not sure what my maintenance is at the moment.. I follow is religious eating pattern and rarely stray anymore as I enjoy what I eat.
> 
> I finished a mini 6 week cut at around 2800 cals with cardio 6 times PW and clenbuterol, when I started the var & prop I dropped the Clen & around 3000 cals of cardio first week and Iv increased calories slowly over the last 3 weeks I could be at around 3500 at a guess, iv not worked it out as I know where I am at the moment.
> 
> Maintenance cals go out the window when cutting I was adjusting diet and cardio every week to continue losing fat and iv not stabilized yet.


Obviously working for you mate! Your in the same boat as me don't bulk.... Gain! Haha!


----------



## Subxessor

Ok day 5 on var.... 100mg used 50mg yesterday because of constipation. So far my aptite is ****.... slightly lethargic. Drinking plenty of water because feeling dehyderated. On monday the pumps on my forearms and biceps when I was doing the lat pull down was crazy. My lower back is so pumped and sore...even from cardio...so does that mean this stuff is definitely var? LoL


----------



## Sieve

What is their official site?


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> Ok day 5 on var.... 100mg used 50mg yesterday because of constipation. So far my aptite is ****.... slightly lethargic. Drinking plenty of water because feeling dehyderated. On monday the pumps on my forearms and biceps when I was doing the lat pull down was crazy. My lower back is so pumped and sore...even from cardio...so does that mean this stuff is definitely var? LoL


Sounds like var  veins


----------



## Subxessor

kingofthecurl said:


> Sounds like var  veins


im just surprised at these side effects so early....as 3 days now just day

Does anyone have a clue? Aren't you suppose to feel pumps 7days in not 3-5?


----------



## sigarner

Sieve said:


> What is their official site?


 :stupid:


----------



## Dead lee

Subxessor said:


> im just surprised at these side effects so early....as 3 days now just day
> 
> Does anyone have a clue? Aren't you suppose to feel pumps 7days in not 3-5?


All orals show effects within days at the right dosages due to there short half life's.

With it being your first cycle as well you should be feeling increased pumps by now.


----------



## Subxessor

Dead lee said:


> All orals show effects within days at the right dosages due to there short half life's.
> 
> With it being your first cycle as well you should be feeling increased pumps by now.


I can't even air squat without lower back pumps. I tried to do standing air calf [email protected] I couldn't walk because of the pumps on them...


----------



## Dead lee

Subxessor said:


> I can't even air squat without lower back pumps. I tried to do standing air calf [email protected] I couldn't walk because of the pumps on them...


Are you using taurine ?

I'm using this one, around 4-5g ED pharmaceutical grade, it works wonders for the pumps

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/250982947743


----------



## Subxessor

Dead lee said:


> Are you using taurine ?
> 
> I'm using this one, around 4-5g ED pharmaceutical grade, it works wonders for the pumps
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/250982947743


im using Green Magnitide Creatine Matrix volumizer .....this stuff is crazy for strength....has each serving has 2g of L-taurine L-tyrosine, Beta Anhydrous...and 5g of Creatine Magnesium Chelate and Dicreatine Malate. has 80 servings...this is 100 times better than monohydrate. ...for strength..and the taste of sour apple is so nice.... try it I guarantee you will not be disappointed in the strength department.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00104I5SE/ref=aw_d_dsc_drugstore?qid=1395328104&sr=8-1


----------



## Dead lee

Subxessor said:


> im using Green Magnitide Creatine Matrix volumizer .....this stuff is crazy for strength....has each serving has 2g of L-taurine L-tyrosine, Beta Anhydrous...and 5g of Creatine Magnesium Chelate and Dicreatine Malate. has 80 servings...this is 100 times better than monohydrate. ...for strength..and the taste of sour apple is so nice.... try it I guarantee you will not be disappointed in the strength department.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00104I5SE/ref=aw_d_dsc_drugstore?qid=1395328104&sr=8-1


I'm not keen on creatine to be honest i don't like the stuff 

It maybe contributing to the pumps your having


----------



## Subxessor

Dead lee said:


> I'm not keen on creatine to be honest i don't like the stuff
> 
> It maybe contributing to the pumps your having


I read online that creatine compliments var very nice....today is day 7...I didnt do squats on tuesday because sore back...im going to try today and report back on the pumps....not sure about strength...it maybe too early for strength gain but will test 3 plates and see how that feels...will report back...though.

I did a midweek carb spike last night with 200CHO(not so clean) and 5g luecine to exagerate the insulin spike. went from depleted 96.4kg to 97.7 this morning feeling jacked. to note my deplated glycogen weight was 95kg with creatine.....now suddenly deplated weight is 96.5kg must be the var.

this tells me my glycogen storage tank has increased in size in 6days...more carbs required during carb loads I think


----------



## varman

anyone used cr tren a yet?


----------



## phoenix1980

Dead lee said:


> Are you using taurine ?
> 
> I'm using this one, around 4-5g ED pharmaceutical grade, it works wonders for the pumps
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/250982947743


I have to agree with this, im using http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olimp-TAURINE-1500mg-Anticatabolic-Energy-Booster-anabolic-MEGA-CAPS-/121125956315?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item1c33ab6adb 3 of these and I dont suffer from back pumps anymore.


----------



## Jutt

Well I'll eat my words, the second vial of tren a I have been using since sun is definately well dosed dont know what was up with the first vial but I'd definately use again if there all like this vial. Feeling like I'm on tren again even had a bit of tren rage at work!


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Tuppence said:


> Can any one tell me what site I can purchase some stuff off PM me please! Thanks


I'd speak to a guy called Jay.32.

Oh wait....


----------



## Machette

Tuppence said:


> Can u PM me which site u bought these please mate


Not allowed to ask for sources; everyone on this thread is too busy making gains lol. Some say Cambridge Research has just done a deal to buy out Bayer Pharmaceuticals - Joke. Lol


----------



## SkinnyJ

Everything sounding good, will order some stuff soon.

I've looked, I might be being blind, lol. Do they sell npp, sure I've only seen deca!?


----------



## G-man99

heavy123 said:


> Comical


 :whistling:


----------



## heavy123

G-man99 said:


> :whistling:


Not me pal


----------



## ajohn

So this lab is definitely g2g? Source has cambridge test and tren, probably going to get both and give it a try during the spring


----------



## Thunderstruck

Have got some of the Cambridge Test e, pInned first lot on tuesday. Went in very smooth and not alot of pip and it was prob more me being out of practice that caused the little bit that i have. Normally pin into right thigh but am alternating this cycle so started with my left, thought it would be very bad pip but has only been very slight.


----------



## DiamondDixie

I've seen a brand new FB profile that has popped up selling this, (profile is a guys name) he's also linked to another FB profile that sells ALPHA. THIS PERSON IS A SCAMMER, just thought I'd warn anyone that comes across this.

Thank me later!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Got some of their tren e for my upcoming cycle, feedback seems good so far :thumb: .


----------



## G-man99

DiamondDixie said:


> I've seen a brand new FB profile that has popped up selling this, (profile is a guys name) he's also linked to another FB profile that sells ALPHA. THIS PERSON IS A SCAMMER, just thought I'd warn anyone that comes across this.
> 
> Thank me later!


This by any chance mate??

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/260632-scammer-heavy123.html


----------



## Dan TT

Got some of CR's Test Enan 300. Looking forward to the first jab of it after changing labs. :tongue:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

DiamondDixie said:


> I've seen a brand new FB profile that has popped up selling this, (profile is a guys name) he's also linked to another FB profile that sells ALPHA. THIS PERSON IS A SCAMMER, just thought I'd warn anyone that comes across this.
> 
> Thank me later!


Just posted on this on the heavy123 thread. Deffo scammer got his email if we can share MODS?


----------



## Subxessor

Can someone help on day 7.5 of the 100mg ed var CR. I did squats last night but for some reason woke up with a tight chest.. And now my right pec is in pain... Like muscular pull pain...specially when I stretch.. My hamstrings are tight too... My creatine has 2g of l-turine I thought that would have been enough... Sleep has been poor...so is my appetite but my libido is ok  . ...recovery is poor...is it possible low carb throughout week and carbing upon weekends could be responsible for recovery...and what can do to get rid of these muscular cramps /pumps


----------



## thinkinht

Started their mast e today, mixed it with orbis mast p (yeah these are only 2 labs my source is carrying right now) no pip. Also on both's test e (only cambridge now but started w/ orbis) good stuff. will post bloods next week (thursday or friday)

Anyone tried tren? only post I could find it someone who said it's so/so


----------



## DiamondDixie

G-man99 said:


> This by any chance mate??
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/260632-scammer-heavy123.html


HAHAHA

That's the cvnt

also

FB - craig steal


----------



## Tinytom

topdog said:


> Just posted on this on the heavy123 thread. Deffo scammer got his email if we can share MODS?


Post on the heavy123 scammer thread if it's the same guy.


----------



## Subxessor

Reporting back on day 8 of the CR var 100ed .....first cycle.....oh ****. Over head press day of 531. Man where do I start ...I know its only day 8 but..... I was able to do 6 sets of 85% 1 rep max for 8-10 reps....I could have done 10 sets of my 85% max for at least 8 reps...if I wanted ......did 6 sets of 1 rep max singles......fcuk usually after that im out....but then did push press of 130% of my 1 rep max with slow negative .....damn my tricep where exploding....I could see on the cornor of my eye people starring at the size of my triceps..and amazed at the intensity..... over all did over 12 sets of 85%-130%.....and lots of lat work...cardio.... I was there like 3 hours but felt like I was there 30 min..fcucking crazy! Only on day 8... @kingofthecurl I see what you mean now


----------



## Suprakill4

Subxessor said:


> Reporting back on day 8 of the CR var 100ed .....first cycle.....oh ****. Over head press day of 531. Man where do I start ...I know its only day 8 but..... I was able to do 6 sets of 85% 1 rep max for 8-10 reps....I could have done 10 sets of my 85% max for at least 8 reps...if I wanted ......did 6 sets of 1 rep max singles......fcuk usually after that im out....but then did push press of 130% of my 1 rep max with slow negative .....damn my tricep where exploding....I could see on the cornor of my eye people starring at the size of my triceps..and amazed at the intensity..... over all did over 12 sets of 85%-130%.....and lots of lat work...cardio.... I was there like 3 hours but felt like I was there 30 min..fcucking crazy! Only on day 8... @kingofthecurl I see what you mean now


Wow, an incredible review from you about cr. didn't expect that!!! Oh.....wait..... Lol.


----------



## Subxessor

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, an incredible review from you about cr. didn't expect that!!! Oh.....wait..... Lol.


Im a noob this is my 1st cycle...might explain why...but in all honesty mate this stuff is amazing...however I think I would have responded the same to all other good dosed ugl vars.. . Dhacks is my next target


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> Reporting back on day 8 of the CR var 100ed .....first cycle.....oh ****. Over head press day of 531. Man where do I start ...I know its only day 8 but..... I was able to do 6 sets of 85% 1 rep max for 8-10 reps....I could have done 10 sets of my 85% max for at least 8 reps...if I wanted ......did 6 sets of 1 rep max singles......fcuk usually after that im out....but then did push press of 130% of my 1 rep max with slow negative .....damn my tricep where exploding....I could see on the cornor of my eye people starring at the size of my triceps..and amazed at the intensity..... over all did over 12 sets of 85%-130%.....and lots of lat work...cardio.... I was there like 3 hours but felt like I was there 30 min..fcucking crazy! Only on day 8... @kingofthecurl I see what you mean now


So what were these weights?


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> So what were these weights?


I think I'll keep that to my self  ....but the max effort push press was 90kg over head press...I was able to do a negative real slow....I could have done 100kg...but save that for next week didnt want any injuries....but the crazy aspect was not the weight mate....it was the fact that I could have done that max effors for like 5 sets with about 30 sec rest.... thats what amazed me...maybe it was placebo after all its only day 8.....whatever it was ...it was not the norm...


----------



## Suprakill4

Subxessor said:


> Im a noob this is my 1st cycle...might explain why...but in all honesty mate this stuff is amazing...however I think I would have responded the same to all other good dosed ugl vars.. . Dhacks is my next target


Lol. Ok mate..


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> I think I'll keep that to my self  ....but the max effort push press was 90kg over head press...I was able to do a negative real slow....I could have done 100kg...but save that for next week didnt want any injuries....but the crazy aspect was not the weight mate....it was the fact that I could have done that max effors for like 5 sets with about 30 sec rest.... thats what amazed me...maybe it was placebo after all its only day 8.....whatever it was ...it was not the norm...


It was placebo! Or you're pushing for more sales


----------



## grant hunter

Hahaha class is Cambridge reasearch any good lol


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> It was placebo! Or you're pushing for more sales


More likely the former...but from yoir experience.is it too early for strength gains in day 8?

Im very inexperienced with this stuff....honestly mate I had a choice from my source of these or fuerza and alpha pharma....fuerza after lurking here for a while without registering. .I saw mixed ****ty reviews....alpha pharma was my 1 choice but it was too expensive to run 100mg ed for 8 weeks....then I asked around and found cr was getting good reviews....it then became my choice...


----------



## Edinburgh

the hype is building with this lab big time.....

Switch to CR from ROHM though?, that's the decision


----------



## Subxessor

When do the strength gains usually start at 100mg ed var? 2 weeks?


----------



## Subxessor

Edinburgh said:


> the hype is building with this lab big time.....
> 
> Switch to CR from ROHM though?, that's the decision


Honestly if I had the money...from what I read...I would not go anywhere else besides alpha pharm...but its too bloody expensive!


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> Honestly if I had the money...from what I read...I would not go anywhere else besides alpha pharm...but its too bloody expensive!


Not sure where everyone gets their AP from (no I don't want to know!) but for oils I don't pay anymore than any other lab. It's the orals which are stupidly priced and sh1t


----------



## Royboss

shadow4509 said:


> Not sure where everyone gets their AP from (no I don't want to know!) but for oils I don't pay anymore than any other lab. It's the orals which are stupidly priced and sh1t


Snap


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> Not sure where everyone gets their AP from (no I don't want to know!) but for oils I don't pay anymore than any other lab. It's the orals which are stupidly priced and sh1t


Exactly the orals...especially the vars....its crazy money running them at a good dose....are they average or above?


----------



## Subxessor

Im thinking of changing cr vars if I donts notice any effects on strength besides placebo....lol. I dont want to ruin my 1st oral cycle.....does anyone have estimate on when you should experience strength gains...*with a good dosed var at 100mg ed?


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> Exactly the orals...especially the vars....its crazy money running them at a good dose....are they average or above?


AP orals are [email protected] apart from clen/t3


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> AP orals are [email protected] apart from clen/t3


Glad to hear that im not missing out on something good because of m9ney...


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> Im thinking of changing cr vars if I donts notice any effects on strength besides placebo....lol. I dont want to ruin my 1st oral cycle.....does anyone have estimate on when you should experience strength gains...*with a good dosed var at 100mg ed?


I think var takes a while to come on. I've been running var at 100mg a day for about 6 weeks or so, with test.

I would say 3-4 weeks


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> I think var takes a while to come on. I've been running var at 100mg a day for about 6 weeks or so, with test.
> 
> I would say 3-4 weeks


Which lab you using....and also after the end of the cycle do the gains c9ntinue for a little while at least


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> Which lab you using....and also after the end of the cycle do the gains c9ntinue for a little while at least


Dhacks.

I doubt they will continue if you stop it - why would they continue?


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> Dhacks.
> 
> I doubt they will continue if you stop it - why would they continue?


Is it worth changing over lab half wsy through 8 week cycle really tempted to try dhacks


----------



## shadow4509

Subxessor said:


> Is it worth changing over lab half wsy through 8 week cycle really tempted to try dhacks


Completely up to you. Personally I would only change lab if I thought it was bunk or couldn't get hold of origin lab


----------



## Subxessor

shadow4509 said:


> Completely up to you. Personally I would only change lab if I thought it was bunk or couldn't get hold of origin lab


Well I will give cr var another week or so....but I would be lying if I didnt say that was one hell of a placebo....has anyone tested cr vars on wedinos yet.

I know there injectibals came ok. I think it was mass400 and something else


----------



## the_grinder

the_grinder said:


> ordered test e 300, will keep you guys posted


Quick updqte - Seems gtg so far.


----------



## Desktop

the_grinder said:


> Quick updqte - Seems gtg so far.


let me know how the cycle goes with test e!


----------



## Subxessor

Are my 6hour sleeps and anavar related...cant get good sleep...any ideas suppliments etc.....thinking of zma because my vitamins and creatine has magnisuim is that ok?


----------



## Thunder99

Pinned a vial of tren E in a week. running it at 2gs/week. havent noticed any strength increase or any sides yet.

**** is clear.

strength is the same.

how long does this take to kick in?

Also there was only 9.5mls in the vial.

noticed the tren is not very dark looks like plain GSO. although I am aware the colour doesnt mean anything.

Will run it for a while longer. hopefully it will hit me like a tonne of bricks soon. lol

vials look very proffesional and clean with a nice box.


----------



## Subxessor

Subxessor said:


> Are my 6hour sleeps and var related...cant get good sleep...any ideas suppliments etc.....thinking of zma but... because my vitamins and creatine has magnisuim is that ok?


----------



## thinkinht

Thunder99 said:


> Pinned a vial of tren E in a week. running it at 2gs/week. havent noticed any strength increase or any sides yet.
> 
> **** is clear.
> 
> strength is the same.
> 
> how long does this take to kick in?
> 
> Also there was only 9.5mls in the vial.
> 
> noticed the tren is not very dark looks like plain GSO. although I am aware the colour doesnt mean anything.
> 
> Will run it for a while longer. hopefully it will hit me like a tonne of bricks soon. lol
> 
> vials look very proffesional and clean with a nice box.


It's E so should take a while to get stable bloods but physiologically speaking it should be active in your system right away. In terms of ''feeling it'' probably 2nd, 3rd week.

I agree their vials look really good.

Keep us updated


----------



## matthewplyon

Just done 3ml of the mass 400 plus 1ml of apollo 450e n it was smooth very smooth. Of to do my legs now to get the oil circulating


----------



## 3752

Subxessor said:


> Reporting back on day 8 of the CR var 100ed .....first cycle.....oh ****. Over head press day of 531. Man where do I start ...I know its only day 8 but..... I was able to do 6 sets of 85% 1 rep max for 8-10 reps....I could have done 10 sets of my 85% max for at least 8 reps...if I wanted ......did 6 sets of 1 rep max singles......fcuk usually after that im out....but then did push press of 130% of my 1 rep max with slow negative .....damn my tricep where exploding....I could see on the cornor of my eye people starring at the size of my triceps..and amazed at the intensity..... over all did over 12 sets of 85%-130%.....and lots of lat work...cardio.... I was there like 3 hours but felt like I was there 30 min..fcucking crazy! Only on day 8... @kingofthecurl I see what you mean now


please........just say they are good then move on posts like this look bad for the lab as they come across as promotional, first cycle or not don't post like this again


----------



## 3752

Thunder99 said:


> Pinned a vial of tren E in a week. running it at 2gs/week. havent noticed any strength increase or any sides yet.
> 
> .


you should be massive by now going by what others have posted lol


----------



## Subxessor

Pscarb said:


> please........just say they are good then move on posts like this look bad for the lab as they come across as promotional, first cycle or not don't post like this again


I just thought I get it all out since... I never felt that type of performance.... why is it always about labs? It should be about us the consumers.....nevermind anyways


----------



## 3752

Subxessor said:


> I just thought I get it all out since... I never felt that type of performance.... why is it always about labs? It should be about us the consumers.....nevermind anyways


because this is a thread on a lab not your personnel journal.........i mentioned this a few weeks ago and a few members including Heavy123 argued the fact that it was not bias blah blah and now he has been outed as a source and a scammer.....

all you have to do is say it was good and then move on your have made huge claims for the anavar and you have only used it for 8 days if you cannot see what i am on about then that is a shame, don't make this into more than it is


----------



## Subxessor

Pscarb said:


> because this is a thread on a lab not your personnel journal.........i mentioned this a few weeks ago and a few members including Heavy123 argued the fact that it was not bias blah blah and now he has been outed as a source and a scammer.....
> 
> all you have to do is say it was good and then move on your have made huge claims for the anavar and you have only used it for 8 days if you cannot see what i am on about then that is a shame, don't make this into more than it is


Ok mate got your point


----------



## 1010AD

@Dan TT is this the thread you was talking about?


----------



## Lewy_h

So does anyone actually have any decent feedback yet? Few people said they've started..


----------



## Dan TT

1010AD said:


> @Dan TT is this the thread you was talking about?


Aye this is the one.


----------



## don1

Lewy_h said:


> So does anyone actually have any decent feedback yet? Few people said they've started..


Been on the rip blend for a week and so far all good, ( horny as hell )


----------



## Thunder99

Pee is starting to get darker. I drink a lot of water. Tren always makes my urine dark especially in the mornings. Perhaps i need to give it a bit longer. Hopefully it will kick in hard soon.


----------



## nabilator

Got my Var just a week ago, very good presentation with the verification code and well let see how it goes so far so good  .


----------



## Dark Prowler

Well hey. I, for one, have not run any Cambridge Research compounds, and most likely won't until all this bollocks has died down and there's some actual evidence that they're any good. WAY too many "infomercial" style posts from new members and members with low post counts. Just stinks of underlying intentions or motives from people in the pocket of the lab in discussion.


----------



## husaberg

OliverJ said:


> Do you have any pip with the rip blend? I'm starting it in a couple of weeks.


sorry for late reply haven't been on for a few days..anyway no i don't get any pip at all and i am putting between 1.2 and 1.5ml in eod with .8/.9 of prop so am near a full barrel as i use 2.5ml barrels and i have no pip at all

been a month nearly now with the cr rip blend and done nearly 2 vails so i can say it's ok and i have gained in strength and size but not anything i wouldn't expect when taking 550/600mg test! (prop) 300+ tren and 200+ mast per week ..as i have said before it's my first tren cycle and i have had no sides whatsoever even when i upped to 400+ of tren so either i can take tren in my stride or it's not particularly well dosed but i certainly haven't felt any stronger than when on test decca and although my shoulder presses are better than i have yet achieved i am not benching or squatting what i was last year when i was well into my test decca cycle so i am not that impressed with things in general but different cycle different results i suppose..i like the short esters though as no bloat but as i say i am not as strong in general and certainly not as big as i was during last cycle i had gained near a stone more and was much stronger at the 8 week point i am at now but as i say i was bloated somewhat so thats likely a big part of it....so theres an update on my cycle make of it what you will


----------



## Lewy_h

husaberg said:


> sorry for late reply haven't been on for a few days..anyway no i don't get any pip at all and i am putting between 1.2 and 1.5ml in eod with .8/.9 of prop so am near a full barrel as i use 2.5ml barrels and i have no pip at all
> 
> been a month nearly now with the cr rip blend and done nearly 2 vails so i can say it's ok and i have gained in strength and size but not anything i wouldn't expect when taking 550/600mg test! (prop) 300+ tren and 200+ mast per week ..as i have said before it's my first tren cycle and i have had no sides whatsoever even when i upped to 400+ of tren so either i can take tren in my stride or it's not particularly well dosed but i certainly haven't felt any stronger than when on test decca and although my shoulder presses are better than i have yet achieved i am not benching or squatting what i was last year when i was well into my test decca cycle so i am not that impressed with things in general but different cycle different results i suppose..i like the short esters though as no bloat but as i say i am not as strong in general and certainly not as big as i was during last cycle i had gained near a stone more and was much stronger at the 8 week point i am at now but as i say i was bloated somewhat so thats likely a big part of it....so theres an update on my cycle make of it what you will


Not what I wanted to hear !


----------



## husaberg

Lewy_h said:


> Not what I wanted to hear !


sorry mate..

don't take what i say the wrong way as it's not really a fair comparison as i respond really well to test /deca and blow up like a balloon..15kg in 13 weeks !.. thats what happened last year but as i said i was holding fluid and generally more bulk full stop from 3 weeks in i started packing wieght on at a vast rate..this time i am not holding fluid at all and the wieght increase is slower, but i am putting on lean muscle and my lifts are continuously improving so the cycle is working it's just different compounds giving different results..also my first couple of weeks on this cycle i started it as a cut as i was holding too much fat but decided to make the most of the cycle and cut at a later date so first couple of weeks i was on a slight cal deficit so it's not a bad result so far..it's just for me i expected more from what i had read about tren and it's a real disapointment to find it's done nothing more than i get from a test only or test deca cycle ..

when i consider i only use 5 to 600 mg test and 3 to 400 of deca at the very most normally and my current is 550 to 600 with over 300 of tren (have been up to 400)and 200 mast, i do wonder whats all the fuss about...

i think this is just a personal thing others may find they get completely different results , we already know that everyone responds differently to tren so thats what i have put it down to

i just want to say again i am happy with the results so far, i chose this route to try and get rid of the fluid issues i suffer from and the high est sides i get and it's working well so i am not negging the product at all my disapointment stems from the my lack of reactrion to tren but lets be fair when on 3 compounds how do i know whats doing what anyway? i think i will buy seperate test tren mast when i finnish with the cr i have and from that i will be able to give a further insight


----------



## Subxessor

Is anyone using there orals? It would be good to get some feed back on them


----------



## Subxessor

Lewy_h said:


> Not what I wanted to hear !


Hey dude are you still using the var? How are you finding them mate?


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> Is anyone using there orals? It would be good to get some feed back on them


Surely feedback now for yourself would be pretty irrelevant, your what day 9/10 now, you should already be noticing strength increase/endurance. Easy pumps, sitting at a computer desk and doing calf raises and getting pumps that easy.

I'm dipping on strength now, still pushing 100s out, but 1 rm is now 120. Similar with other things too, I'm not feeling like you either, pumped after 30 seconds of being in the gym its its takes me a while now


----------



## kingofthecurl

I'm on nothing currently, have been clean for a month now


----------



## Lewy_h

Subxessor said:


> Hey dude are you still using the var? How are you finding them mate?


Haven't used them yet, just got them there for summer mate


----------



## husaberg

Lewy_h said:


> Haven't used them yet, just got them there for summer mate


a bit more news for you in case your still not sure about the blend..had a great back sess tonight,enjoyed my t bar rows sets immensely.(back and bi's my favourite day) am getting 5 plates on with strict reps now when i was using more body movement to achieve same last year so some things like this and shoulder press are coming on great and others are lagging a little at this moment but i am positive they will be as good or better as they have been within a couple of weeks and the results in general will be better as i will not be carrying a load of excess


----------



## BurgerKing

did my 3rd jab of CR t-400 today (1.5ml once pw) after deciding to extend a 12 week course of fuerza test 300 (450mg pw), so 15th week now, lifts increasing every workout still (getting PBs on the big 3 every week) and sex drive is higher than its ever been, still gaining weight although at a slower rate but i just need to up the cals more!


----------



## Tinytom

Subxessor said:


> Is anyone using there orals? It would be good to get some feed back on them


Haven't you used them?

Also I've already posted to say the Dbol are good

So why keep asking.


----------



## Tinytom

Subxessor said:


> Hey dude are you still using the var? How are you finding them mate?


Again. Why do you care. You are getting results off the var you are using so shouldn't that tell you they are good?

Your posts are obvious and making you look like a bellend.

I'm pretty sure the guys behind the lab don't want this type of stupid blatant posting. It's not good for the general rep amongst more experienced and seasoned users.


----------



## Subxessor

Tinytom said:


> Again. Why do you care. You are getting results off the var you are using so shouldn't that tell you they are good?
> 
> Your posts are obvious and making you look like a bellend.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the guys behind the lab don't want this type of stupid blatant posting. It's not good for the general rep amongst more experienced and seasoned users.


Don't worry you will get more likes eventually you don't have to follow trend and, subsequently make conclusive decisions in order to call unknown individuals stupid.

Your 1st post was spot on." There dbols are good". Thanks for the answer .....that was all I needed. The second post was irrelevant


----------



## Dan TT

Tinytom said:


> Again. Why do you care. You are getting results off the var you are using so shouldn't that tell you they are good?
> 
> Your posts are obvious and making you look like a bellend.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the guys behind the lab don't want this type of stupid blatant posting. It's not good for the general rep amongst more experienced and seasoned users.


Woke up on wrong side of bed! :tongue: jks...

I agree!


----------



## Tinytom

Subxessor said:


> Don't worry you will get more likes eventually you don't have to follow trend and, subsequently make conclusive decisions in order to call unknown individuals stupid.
> 
> Your 1st post was spot on." There dbols are good". Thanks for the answer .....that was all I needed. The second post was irrelevant


If I get a like or not for my posts is irrelevant to me.

What I was pointing out as have a lot of people is that you are constantly on about Cambridge asking if anyone has tried their orals. Even after many people have replied including me you still are on the case.

You have 90 odd posts. All pretty much about Cambridge.

The only such people who need such massive reassurance even after they've tried the lab and got good results are

1. Bellends.

2. People who are pushing a lab

That's from my 8 or so years experience on here and from using gear.

So sorry if you're not either of the above but I'm just highlighting the experiences I've had. As have many other people who've been on here a long time.

Your gear is obviously good. Be thankful. Get massive.


----------



## kingofthecurl

^^^ that just well and truly hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Subxessor

Tinytom said:


> If I get a like or not for my posts is irrelevant to me.
> 
> What I was pointing out as have a lot of people is that you are constantly on about Cambridge asking if anyone has tried their orals. Even after many people have replied including me you still are on the case.
> 
> You have 90 odd posts. All pretty much about Cambridge.
> 
> The only such people who need such massive reassurance even after they've tried the lab and got good results are
> 
> 1. Bellends.
> 
> 2. People who are pushing a lab
> 
> That's from my 8 or so years experience on here and from using gear.
> 
> So sorry if you're not either of the above but I'm just highlighting the experiences I've had. As have many other people who've been on here a long time.
> 
> Your gear is obviously good. Be thankful. Get massive.


you seem like a decent bloke who can understand and relate to other individuals...that will say something positive or say nothing at all 

I like the two options I could ONLY be lol:cool:


----------



## jamo1892

Been using the Cambridge t400 for a month now. Results have been pretty decent, definitely g2g. Although the first vial pip was minimal the second vial seems to pack a wallop! I made the switch from fuerza t400 which again had minimal pip... I just find it odd that with the second Cambridge vial the pip has been pretty uncomfortable. I am not complaining as the stuff is working well, has anyone else noticed any pip with the Cambridge gear?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Update for those who are after serious feedback also posted on my own thread, Week 8 3ml test e 3ml eq and all is on the up! Strength/weight /size as of week 9 will be switching to some CR var 50mg @100mg per day and either the rip 200/mass 400 and clen and t3, I must admit I'm impressed for a new lab and taking the lab switch was worth the risk, I always stress how important it is switching to a new lab and having good sources, otherwise time /money wasted.


----------



## Tinytom

Subxessor said:


> you seem like a decent bloke who can understand and relate to other individuals...that will say something positive or say nothing at all
> 
> I like the two options I could ONLY be lol:cool:


Well there is a 1% error margin.

But I don't see how you need the constant reassurance from other members about the quality of the orals when you have obviously had good results.

If that were me I'd be thinking 'by jove what a jolly good dose of steroids I had purchased they are doing the job I need no further reassurance'

Let me put another question to you. If someone come on here saying they were totally sh!t and not worth buying would you throw them away and not use again? I would suspect no. So I don't really understand why you are continually bumping the thread with 'anyone else used' unless you are actually trying to increase awareness of the lab?

Seriously interested in your reasoning.


----------



## Tinytom

jamo1892 said:


> Been using the Cambridge t400 for a month now. Results have been pretty decent, definitely g2g. Although the first vial pip was minimal the second vial seems to pack a wallop! I made the switch from fuerza t400 which again had minimal pip... I just find it odd that with the second Cambridge vial the pip has been pretty uncomfortable. I am not complaining as the stuff is working well, has anyone else noticed any pip with the Cambridge gear?


I got a slight soreness on the t400 at first but nothing now.


----------



## Subxessor

Tinytom said:


> Well there is a 1% error margin.
> 
> But I don't see how you need the constant reassurance from other members about the quality of the orals when you have obviously had good results.
> 
> If that were me I'd be thinking 'by jove what a jolly good dose of steroids I had purchased they are doing the job I need no further reassurance'
> 
> Let me put another question to you. If someone come on here saying they were totally sh!t and not worth buying would you throw them away and not use again? I would suspect no. So I don't really understand why you are continually bumping the thread with 'anyone else used' unless you are actually trying to increase awareness of the lab?
> 
> Seriously interested in your reasoning.


1% error margin?

Now we have accurate percentage based statistics from a man who doesn't like to answer questions that is being collected for that exact reason "statistics".

Never-mind mate it's all good. Your in mind good book we all get up on the wrong side of bed sometimes....

This morning I got up on the sofa side...lol lets not take this thread of context...

There can never be enough reasonable feedback on product...

after all we are all different internally.


----------



## Jeffers1966

Cambridge Tren E 300mg Test 200mg , First Jab 3rd March every 5 days , thought I'd give a little feedback , this is my 3rd Tren cycle , was a little disappointed at first as I got bad night sweats and insomnia from the first 2 cycles , I've been warm and had a little trouble sleeping but I'm also taking clen 2weeks on 2 off so I was a little underwhelmed at first but I've really noticed a difference in my lifts last week and especially last few days , my appetite has gone through the roof , I've lost 12lbs in the last 8 weeks with tbol , clen and T3 , going to up my calories by 300/400 and start lean bulking now , going to continue to run this dose for 12 weeks in total ,,, Buzzing now after early doubts


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Ok here is week 9 update as also posted on my own thread: Week 9 update: so week 9 I did yesterday 5ml of test e and 3ml of eq and started by adding CR anavar 50mg @100mg per day hopefully be end of week feeling some good pumps be good to compare against D-Hacks as last used, will also be adding in either mass400 x3ml per wk with 3ml of prop(1ml eod) and cut test e and continue with eq till cycle finished end of month. Or might do rip200 eod with test prop 1ml eod, also continuing with 4iu of hyge, still looking lean and clean. any suggestions with cycle change will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## GetSuperBig

I started 5ml Cambridge Mass400 4weeks ago...nothing to really report yet...i was on cycle prior to the switch but still expected to feel something..

Doing 2.5ml mon and friday, jabs are pip free completely though which is good!


----------



## leedw

Im 8ml into Test Enth 300 its going as expected, its def a long est Test but there is not 10ml in either of the 2 vials I have.


----------



## Royboss

leedw said:


> Im 8ml into Test Enth 300 its going as expected, its def a long est Test but there is not 10ml in either of the 2 vials I have.


Also using there test 300 ,

going very well and pip free but again there wasn't 10ml in my vial either which is very annoying considering you pay for 10ml.


----------



## johnnymctrance

Royboss said:


> Also using there test 300 ,
> 
> going very well and pip free but again there wasn't 10ml in my vial either which is very annoying considering you pay for 10ml.


Ugls **** me off, they underdose, underfill and u never know what ur getting!


----------



## Suprakill4

Has anyone used their orals?


----------



## Suprakill4

Any used the orals yet?


----------



## Suprakill4

What are the orals like guys?

Lol.


----------



## fastcar_uk

Suprakill4 said:


> What are the orals like guys?
> 
> Lol.


Why the rush dude?? Lol


----------



## Royboss

johnnymctrance said:


> Ugls **** me off, they underdose, underfill and u never know what ur getting!


Kills me of but it's the gamble and mine field we all take


----------



## Royboss

Suprakill4 said:


> Has anyone used their orals?


There Oxys are gtg bud and surprisingly there was the right amount in the tub lol


----------



## Subxessor

Royboss said:


> Kills me of but it's the gamble and mine field we all take


Gamble?... the worst you get is death ....lol life/health is so cheap to some....to others its worth more than winning the lottery ten times a year....hehaha..keep experimenting folks...it makes me think how vain humans can be..


----------



## Royboss

Subxessor said:


> Gamble?... the worst you get is death ....lol life/health is so cheap to some....to others its worth more than winning the lottery ten times a year....hehaha..keep experimenting folks...it makes me think how vain humans can be..


water off a duck's back


----------



## Subxessor

Royboss said:


> water off a duck's back


LoL the truth hurts doesnt it. espcially in the A+E room..its gtg... I mean the **** I'm taking is supposed to be var...according to who? Cr lol


----------



## Royboss

Subxessor said:


> LoL the truth hurts doesnt it. espcially in the A+E room..its gtg... I mean the **** I'm taking is supposed to be var...according to who? Cr lol


not gonna go into one on a open forum just stating the products I'm using are gtg and I've gained well coming to an end of a cycle end of

I fully understand your comments I'm not being an **** , end of the day I'm fully aware the risk and what your saying so no need for the drama

Just trying to let people know who are interested or about to start there products that there test 300 and Oxys are gtg IMO and experience

If you've had a bad experience or problem with there products bud ? Then share

End of the day that's what we're all here for


----------



## jones105

Iv Had à quick Look thro this tread but cant find any reviews on the mast enth or mass 400....

Anyone used either of them...


----------



## Subxessor

Royboss said:


> not gonna go into one on a open forum just stating the products I'm using are gtg and I've gained well coming to an end of a cycle end of
> 
> I fully understand your comments I'm not being an **** , end of the day I'm fully aware the risk and what your saying so no need for the drama
> 
> Just trying to let people know who are interested or about to start there products that there test 300 and Oxys are gtg IMO and experience
> 
> If you've had a bad experience or problem with there products bud ? Then share
> 
> End of the day that's what we're all here for


It hurts me to think that most here are promoting there on products. That was probably developed in unhygienic enviroment probably in a room somewhere up north.

to cut long story short some of the fillers are dangerous substances...majority aren't what they say they are.... no one knows the long term as well as the short term effects.

I aint scare mongoring. The truth is scary at times...these products are from untraceable sources. Besides after all im still on my var. Is it worth? probably not. Would I have gained strength through hard work and patiance? most likely. Are there people who are able to push more weight naturally than somene geared? 100%.

Is protien synthesis under AAS increased? Yes...but is the increase in protien synthesis unde AAS exagerated? Yes.....mostly sodium retention.

Im not going to.say its gtg because my body reacted positive to the toxins...and others might not....

Okay got to stop mumbeling now..


----------



## GetSuperBig

Subxessor said:


> It hurts me to think that most here are promoting there on products. That was probably developed in unhygienic enviroment probably in a room somewhere up north.
> 
> to cut long story short some of the fillers are dangerous substances...majority aren't what they say they are.... no one knows the long term as well as the short term effects.
> 
> I aint scare mongoring. The truth is scary at times...these products are from untraceable sources. Besides after all im still on my var. Is it worth? probably not. Would I have gained strength through hard work and patiance? most likely. Are there people who are able to push more weight naturally than somene geared? 100%.
> 
> Is protien synthesis under AAS increased? Yes...but is the increase in protien synthesis unde AAS exagerated? Yes.....mostly sodium retention.
> 
> Im not going to.say its gtg because my body reacted positive to the toxins...and others might not....
> 
> Okay got to stop mumbeling now..


Omg.....do you ever stop.

Jesus.

If you aren't happy don't use them but quit moaning


----------



## Subxessor

GetSuperBig said:


> Omg.....do you ever stop.
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> If you aren't happy don't use them but quit moaning


Im only trying educate you bro...no hard feeling. Sorry if my statements conflicts with your inner beliefs.


----------



## GetSuperBig

Subxessor said:


> Im only trying educate you bro...no hard feeling. Sorry if my statements conflicts with your inner beliefs.


I think you need educating yourself tbh


----------



## Subxessor

GetSuperBig said:


> I think you need educating yourself tbh


lol ok buddy...:confused:


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> Im only trying educate you bro...no hard feeling. Sorry if my statements conflicts with your inner beliefs.


Your going off thread completely, share your thoughts elsewhere dude. My var x 2 has been gtg, if I was taking rats poison then good for me, my body is hard as nails

Just an example.. People don't go to Ibiza to take genuine drugs, they go there to get off there face on whatever they can get to have a good time.


----------



## DutchTony

Soooooo after 478 posts can we assume Cambridge Research is gtg???


----------



## Subxessor

kingofthecurl said:


> Your going off thread completely, share your thoughts elsewhere dude. My var x 2 has been gtg, it's I was taking rats poison then good for me, my body is hard as nails


For the *time being* yes your body is hard as nails....im strictly talking about cr products here


----------



## kingofthecurl

Subxessor said:


> For the *time being* yes your body is hard as nails....im strictly talking about cr products here


It's only going to get worse the older I get. My job alone is hard enough on my body so I'll be well and truly shagged by the time I'm 50.. It's the choices we make now that define us...heard that somewhere


----------



## GetSuperBig

Subxessor said:


> For the *time being* yes your body is hard as nails....im strictly talking about cr products here


Someone BAN this absolute plank!

I dont get what you FAIL to understand..

YOU decided to take it, then YOU mentioned about how "vain" humans can be risking our lives by taking these products...

Then YOU carry on moaning and moaning.

Just STOP taking it...and f**k off out this thread! MY god.

Your probably some 8st 17year old boy crapping himself


----------



## Trevor McDonald

CapeTownTony said:


> Soooooo after 478 posts can we assume Cambridge Research is gtg???


I think this is a question for @Subxessor


----------



## Subxessor

GetSuperBig said:


> Someone BAN this absolute plank!
> 
> I dont get what you FAIL to understand..
> 
> YOU decided to take it, then YOU mentioned about how "vain" humans can be risking our lives by taken these products...
> 
> Then YOU carry on moaning and moaning.
> 
> Just STOP taking it...and f**k off out this thread! MY god.
> 
> Your probably some 8st 17year old boy crapping himself


dude why so aggressive bro? So I can not state my opinion? About these labs not caring about your health....for your info im 15-1/2stone...at 5'7 wear 34 trousers....my shoulder to shoulder wing span is scary to most even seasoned bb at my gym.......... built like a bull..lol naturally...well was...


----------



## Subxessor

Mey said:


> I think this is a question for @Subxessor


LoL its definitly good to go.....im just in the process of starting a revolutionary warfare against UGL....so they can up the quality lol for all of us...nothing negative. CR is definitely gtg I just wish they responded to my emails


----------



## 3752

CapeTownTony said:


> Soooooo after 478 posts can we assume Cambridge Research is gtg???


i think this is a safe bet, it is nothing special does what you expect it to do........i think we can close this now....


----------



## Tinytom

Subxessor said:


> dude why so aggressive bro? So I can not state my opinion? About these labs not caring about your health....for your info im 15-1/2stone...at 5'7 wear 34 trousers....my shoulder to shoulder wing span is scary to most even seasoned bb at my gym.......... built like a bull..lol naturally...well was...


Pics

Or noepicgainz


----------

